# Quick poll... Hatton’s hoodie: yes or no?



## MarkT (Oct 10, 2020)

Even though we’re in the middle of a global pandemic and it’s 2020 golf Twitter etc has gone into overdrive due to the fact that Tyrrell Hatton has been wearing a hoodie the past few days.


----------



## fundy (Oct 10, 2020)

this is only the 3rd thread on here about it in a few hrs too lol


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 10, 2020)

Any man over the age of 25 who wears a hoodie, beyond the confines of his couch, wants to give his head a wobble. 

Personally don’t mind what the pros wear and I’m categorically not a paid up member of the long white sock brigade 

But these look pants. 

And I would not wear one as the hood would get in my proverbial’s during the swing.


----------



## MarkT (Oct 10, 2020)

Traminator said:



https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/adidas-golf-hoddie.106840/

https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/tyrell-hatton-hoodie-or-tommy-fleetwood-cardigan-🤔.106870/

Click to expand...

Why don’t you like a cardigan? Admittedly I hadn’t worn one since 1988 but just bought a couple and hoping to reinvent myself when the weather picks up


----------



## bighairydel (Oct 10, 2020)

I’m a fan of wearing whatever you want, looks pretty good though and anything that helps with golf’s perceived stuffiness is a good thing my eyes.


----------



## MarkT (Oct 10, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			Any man over the age of 25 who wears a hoodie, beyond the confines of his couch, wants to give his head a wobble.

Personally don’t mind what the pros wear and I’m categorically not a paid up member of the long white sock brigade

But these look pants.

And I would not wear one as the hood would get in my proverbial’s during the swing.
		
Click to expand...

* taps mic, clears throat
Agreed. Think I’ve still got three hoodies and I’m 49 but I couldn’t see myself hitting a quick hook off the 1st in one. Don’t see much benefit to it to play in though would save the de-golfing of yourself when you go for a pint somewhere normal


----------



## bighairydel (Oct 10, 2020)

Agree that there’s no real benefit of wearing a hoodie though I did get caught in a hail storm this year without a brolly and a hoodie would be welcomed. 
It’s something different and I feel that’s a good thing


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 10, 2020)

Not sure why it needs this much attention, its just a warm top on a cold day.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 10, 2020)

I like them👍

I imagine those who don’t like them prefer the Farah slacks, M&S polo shirt with a Pringle jumper, look.
Boring old sods!


----------



## fundy (Oct 10, 2020)

JamesR said:



			I like them👍

I imagine those who don’t like them prefer the Farah slacks, M&S polo shirt with a *Pringle jumper*, look.
Boring old *mods*!
		
Click to expand...

No way to talk about Fragger


----------



## road2ruin (Oct 10, 2020)

Yes from me. 

At our club the majority who don’t like the newer attire are from the older generation. They seem to feel it devalues golf abs it’s just one step away from cargo shorts and football shirts on the course. 

However, from this same group there are a fair number who whilst wearing ‘correct’ attire have polo shirts that first saw the light of day in 1976 and chinos that were bought as a 32” waist and that particular ship sailed 20 odd years ago. Essentially they look a complete state whilst dressing in what is considered golf wear. 

I do appreciate this is a sweeping generalisation however its something I’ve witnessed at a number of courses.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 10, 2020)

Yes for me - like the look of them , can’t see any issues with them , certainly look a lot smarter than what some people wear - better a hoodie than a Faldo Pringle or loudmouth stuff.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 10, 2020)

fundy said:



			No way to talk about Fragger 

Click to expand...

He earned it 😁


----------



## Imurg (Oct 10, 2020)

fundy said:



			No way to talk about Fragger 

Click to expand...

I'm getting a bit worried...he hasn't worn one for a few weeks now......


----------



## fundy (Oct 10, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I'm getting a bit worried...he hasn't worn one for a few weeks now......
		
Click to expand...


when he rocks up in the Hatton hoodie then you can really start worrying


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 10, 2020)

I don't get what the hood adds. A fleecy top, similar to a hoodie material wise, with a higher neck would be way warmer, useful, and more comfortable. Without the flappy bit to get on your nerves.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 10, 2020)

JamesR said:



			I like them👍

I imagine those who don’t like them prefer the Farah slacks, M&S polo shirt with a Pringle jumper, look.
Boring old sods!
		
Click to expand...

Well you would be quite wrong then my good friend.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 10, 2020)

A hoodie in the right circumstances is fine on people of any age.

But golf isn't the right circumstances, period.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 10, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			Well you would be quite wrong then my good friend.
		
Click to expand...

Different brands, but all in beige?
Got you 👍


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 10, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Different brands, but all in beige?
Got you 👍
		
Click to expand...


Again. Quite, quite wrong. 👍🏻


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 10, 2020)

Is there any images of Hatton actually using the hood?  Otherwise its just a fashion accessory


----------



## robbeh32 (Oct 10, 2020)

I would wear one just to see the look of people on the course!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 10, 2020)

No from me only on the basis as a fashion item or golf course wear I am not the target audience and don't think its my look


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 10, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			A hoodie in the right circumstances is fine on people of any age.

But golf isn't the right circumstances, period.
		
Click to expand...

I cant see why it wouldn’t be, it has no impact on safety or compliance to the rules of the sport.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No from me only on the basis as a fashion item or golf course wear I am not the target audience and don't think its my look
		
Click to expand...

You could put it on backwards?


----------



## hovis (Oct 10, 2020)

ScienceBoy said:



			I cant see why it wouldn’t be, it has no impact on safety or compliance to the rules of the sport.
		
Click to expand...

I think it more to do with the hood flailing around during your swing.  With that it mind why would you want to wear one.  What does a hoody do that a wooly hat or scalf doesn't?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 10, 2020)

hovis said:



			I think it more to do with the hood flailing around during your swing.  With that it mind why would you want to wear one.  What does a hoody do that a wooly hat or scalf doesn't?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn’t want to wear one, would rather wear my warm hat.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 10, 2020)

Watching Hatton and Smith today the hood didn’t seem to impeded their swing at all and it didn’t seem to be moving too much when they were swinging - I have worn a hoodie at the range years back and can’t recall it hampering the swing ?


----------



## hovis (Oct 10, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Watching Hatton and Smith today the hood didn’t seem to impeded their swing at all and it didn’t seem to be moving too much when they were swinging - I have worn a hoodie at the range years back and can’t recall it hampering the swing ?
		
Click to expand...

I wear a hoody to the range.  I can't say it happers the swing it's more to do with having to throw it back over my shoulder after every swing.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 10, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Watching Hatton and Smith today the hood didn’t seem to impeded their swing at all and it didn’t seem to be moving too much when they were swinging - I have worn a hoodie at the range years back and can’t recall it hampering the swing ?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, given that it's designed by Adidas for golf, I imagine they'd make it so it doesn't flap about freely in the wind. It's not like just digging an old hoodie out of your cupboard. Also I have played golf with a hood up before, some hoods on certain jackets it might hamper your view, but on others it doesn't, it depends on the cut of the hood and the design.

Personally I think people moaning about hoods on the golf course need to have a look at themselves. It's just a practical clothing feature for rain and/or warmth if you need it. Really nothing to get worked up about. One for the loony sock brigade.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 10, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I don't get what the hood adds. A fleecy top, similar to a hoodie material wise, with a higher neck would be way warmer, useful, and more comfortable. Without the flappy bit to get on your nerves.
		
Click to expand...

It's got a mountain of media attention, it's different to all the other standard golf tops out there. It's been a brilliant bit of marketing. 

Don't look too deeply into it, it's just fashion.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 10, 2020)

Cardigan for having a brandy in the private men’s club. Hoodie for popping in Asda for pizza and 4 pack of carling.


----------



## Sats (Oct 10, 2020)

Golf is hardly full of fashionable people. I've personally seen some shockers in my time - anyone that has a royal and awesome pair of trousers or wears all orange.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Oct 11, 2020)

I don’t mind it, don’t think I’d wear one for golf as I think there are better looking tops but won’t begrudge others wearing one.  Golfs a sport so clothes suitable for sport should be allowed


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 11, 2020)

I voted I couldn't care less, however, I don't think I would ever wear one on a golf course. What other people wear though is up to them, it is just a bit of clothing  Also, they look like they could be a snagging hazard when rummaging about in the bushes, so no good for most of us on here.


----------



## davidy233 (Oct 11, 2020)

If I was looking for fashion tips the last place I'd go was a golf club


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 11, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I'm getting a bit worried...he hasn't worn one for a few weeks now......
		
Click to expand...

Actually I gamed my red Pringle Geometric George jumper at The Machrie last week.

But you weren’t there man 😎😎🥃


----------



## Imurg (Oct 11, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Actually I gamed my red Pringle Geometric George jumper at The Machrie last week.

But you weren’t there man 😎😎🥃
		
Click to expand...

And what colour socks were you " gaming".......?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 11, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Jordan Smith made a hole 🕳 in one at Wentworth, rocking his hoodie.

I believe that's the correct terminology, you rock a hoodie, right? 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

I like that, 'rock' a hoodie and 'game' clubs 👍


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 11, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I like that, 'rock' a hoodie and 'game' clubs 👍
		
Click to expand...


I was Rocking my Pringle jumper and rolling my balls ..... 🤔


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 11, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I was Rocking my Pringle jumper and rolling my balls ..... 🤔
		
Click to expand...

The first part was acceptable in the 80's, the second part...... well I don't think that's ever acceptable 😳


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 11, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Actually I gamed my red Pringle Geometric George jumper at The Machrie last week.

But you weren’t there man 😎😎🥃
		
Click to expand...

You looked badass too Phil. 

I mean. A man wearing that jumper in the Scottish highlands amongst random forum blokes, well....

You’ve have to be hard as nails to pull it off as you did. 😉


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 11, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			You looked badass too Phil. 

I mean. A man wearing that jumper in the Scottish highlands amongst random forum blokes, well....

You’ve have to be hard as nails to pull it off as you did. 😉
		
Click to expand...

Or skin as thick as a rhino and absolutely no shame 😂😎


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 11, 2020)

Expect it got a safety pin there somewhere to stop it flapping about.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 11, 2020)

Those dinosaurs who voted no need to be booted out of clubs ASAP in order for clubs to evolve and grow. 

Idiotic view to say no to a hoodie. 

Can I pull off the hoodie look in my mid 40's? Probably not but doesn't stop youngsters playing in one and if it encourages clubs to relax dress codes for younger players lets get it done. Good on you Mr Hatton you've challenged attitudes the length and breadth of the country and hopefully helped move clubs forward.

Only utter cretins and farts that can't see past that.


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 11, 2020)

Quite agree that it’s time to move on but lets see Hatton donate the sponsorship money that he will undoubtedly get for wearing it into supporting junior golf.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 11, 2020)

Has anyone get any proof that dress codes are stopping young people taking up the game? No evidence of it at my club. I think cost and time are bigger factors.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 11, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Quite agree that it’s time to move on but lets see Hatton donate the sponsorship money that he will undoubtedly get for wearing it into supporting junior golf.
		
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## Fish (Oct 11, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Those dinosaurs who voted no need to be booted out of clubs ASAP in order for clubs to evolve and grow.

Idiotic view to say no to a hoodie.

Can I pull off the hoodie look in my mid 40's? Probably not but doesn't stop youngsters playing in one and if it encourages clubs to relax dress codes for younger players lets get it done. Good on you Mr Hatton you've challenged attitudes the length and breadth of the country and hopefully helped move clubs forward.

Only utter cretins and farts that can't see past that.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think age is a deterrent to wearing anything, being a fashion icon myself now in my 60’s, I’d have no issue in wearing a hoodie, I’m confident it’s been designed specifically not to interfere with or cause any distraction within a swing, so if I find anything smart enough to wear, I’ll wear it 😎


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 11, 2020)

More than happy for those who want wear one to carry one


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 11, 2020)

Fish said:



			I don’t think age is a deterrent to wearing anything, being a fashion icon myself now in my 60’s, I’d have no issue in wearing a hoodie, I’m confident it’s been designed specifically not to interfere with or cause any distraction within a swing, so if I find anything smart enough to wear, I’ll wear it 😎
		
Click to expand...

You're far better looking and more athletic than I obviously.

👍👍👍🏌️


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 11, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Why?
		
Click to expand...

Why not


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 11, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Why not
		
Click to expand...

You going to donate your wages for the month?


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 11, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			You going to donate your wages for the month?
		
Click to expand...

I don’t get paid to wear items of clothing like the pros, it’s a marketing play and nothing else, anyone who doesn’t understand that hasn’t been watching pro golf for the last 20 years.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 11, 2020)

Jacko 
Wind your neck in please
People are allowed opinions, even if they differ from yours


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 11, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Jacko
Wind your neck in please
People are allowed opinions, even if they differ from yours
		
Click to expand...

I don't disagree. Are people allowed to throw out unsubstantiated accusations?


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 11, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			I don’t get paid to wear items of clothing like the pros, it’s a marketing play and nothing else, anyone who doesn’t understand that hasn’t been watching pro golf for the last 20 years.
		
Click to expand...

Correct he gets paid - it's his job. Why would you expect him to give his wages away?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 11, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I don't disagree. Are people allowed to throw out unsubstantiated accusations?
		
Click to expand...

No they are not, but you do have a tendency to jump in feet first


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 11, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No they are not, but you do have a tendency to jump in feet first
		
Click to expand...

Better than "heid first" more chance of an injury.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 11, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Those dinosaurs who voted no need to be booted out of clubs ASAP in order for clubs to evolve and grow.

Idiotic view to say no to a hoodie.

Can I pull off the hoodie look in my mid 40's? Probably not but doesn't stop youngsters playing in one and if it encourages clubs to relax dress codes for younger players lets get it done*. Good on you Mr Hatton you've challenged attitudes the length and breadth of the country* and hopefully helped move clubs forward.

Only utter cretins and farts that can't see past that.
		
Click to expand...

And where do you stand on Mr Hatton's destruction of tee markers when he has a hissy fit?

https://ms-my.facebook.com/ByTheFla...on-isnt-a-fan-of-tee-markers/489477258207652/

Frankly I don't consider Hatton as any sort of a role model.


----------



## Fish (Oct 11, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			And where do you stand on Mr Hatton's destruction of tee markers when he has a hissy fit?

https://ms-my.facebook.com/ByTheFla...on-isnt-a-fan-of-tee-markers/489477258207652/

Frankly I don't consider Hatton as any sort of a role model.
		
Click to expand...

I understand the line you’re taking, buts it’s spin imo, we would still be debating this no differently if it was Ricky Fowler, wouldn’t we🤔

It’s the specific clothing that’s the case in point, not the wearer.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 11, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			And where do you stand on Mr Hatton's destruction of tee markers when he has a hissy fit?

https://ms-my.facebook.com/ByTheFla...on-isnt-a-fan-of-tee-markers/489477258207652/

Frankly I don't consider Hatton as any sort of a role model.
		
Click to expand...

I don't agree with any professional sportspeople having hissy fits when they're "role models" however to be fair to Hatton he seema to have taken that incident on the chin and learned from it. 

A bit of passion I like. That overstepped the mark. 

Now hoodies which is being debated on here is part of the evolution of golf gear/clothing. I'm certainly not against that especially as it is challenging attitudes in clubhouses, and the fact that he's doing it at Wentworth which has a reputation as being a premium members club is great. They don't seem to be objecting/or have any issues. All a major win win for golf in my eyes.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 11, 2020)

Fish said:



			I understand the line you’re taking, buts it’s spin imo, we would still be debating this no differently if it was Ricky Fowler, wouldn’t we🤔

*It’s the specific clothing that’s the case in point, not the wearer.*

Click to expand...

Is it?  Down my way, that particular piece of clothing attracts a particular type of wearer, whose attitudes and values I don't share, much as I don't share Mr. Hatton's view on certain things.  So maybe it's a bit of both.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 11, 2020)

Simple question; if the hoodie, & therefore the hood, is so useful on the course, why have I not seen anyone with the hood up?


----------



## Springveldt (Oct 11, 2020)

Watching it now, first time I’ve seen it. No issue with it but I wouldn’t wear one as I don’t see the point. The hood is just going to annoy me and I’ve got a hat and brolly if it starts raining.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 11, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Has anyone get any proof that dress codes are stopping young people taking up the game? No evidence of it at my club. I think cost and time are bigger factors.
		
Click to expand...

Dress codes add to the image of golf being stuffy and not for young people. The very fact there is a code of do's and don'ts puts youngsters off. Kids have loads of sporting options to choose from now, any obstacles will just nudge them towards somewhere else.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 11, 2020)

It's a fleece jacket with a hood and fitted he looks very smart in it.  I cant see how it is changing attitudes to golf.  If he turned up looking like Jessie Pinkman in Breaking Bad not wearing any golf apparel at all then yeah that would change attitudes. Just my opinion.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 11, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Dress codes add to the image of golf being stuffy and not for young people. The very fact there is a code of do's and don'ts puts youngsters off. Kids have loads of sporting options to choose from now, any obstacles will just nudge them towards somewhere else.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree. We have a junior academy on Saturday mornings and the little kids all turn up dressed head to toe in Nike, UA and Adidas stuff looking like mini versions of Tiger and Rory. Why do you think kids buy football shirts with the name of their favourite player on the back? It's because they want to look like their heros. Golf is no different.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 11, 2020)

Guy at work wants to get into golf

Sent him the hoodie he's purchased it .. right up his alley .. surely in 2020 we can just encourage people to play in what they feel is comfortable

Would I wear it ? No. I couldn't pull off the look. But it's a nice hoodie


----------



## Slab (Oct 11, 2020)

Forget any worries with a 'problem' of hoodie's being worn by one or two players and the link to societies street urchins this item of clothing has.... 
I've just noticed almost the entire field are wearing 'baseball' style caps with the strong culture links to gangs and drugs and urchins... and it seems these are acceptable at almost every golf club in the country!🤔

😉

Just play your game


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 11, 2020)

what a shame the Hoodle has been highjacked by the ned, when i was an Indie Kid in the 80 used to wear one all the time and my Anorak had a hood too, what a shame... wish i still had them, but the wife chaucked away all my old clobber


----------



## IainP (Oct 11, 2020)

Slab said:



			Forget any worries with a 'problem' of hoodie's being worn by one or two players and the link to societies street urchins this item of clothing has....
I've just noticed almost the entire field are wearing 'baseball' style caps with the strong culture links to gangs and drugs and urchins... and it seems these are acceptable at almost every golf club in the country!🤔

😉

Just play your game
		
Click to expand...

Ha yes, I've mentioned this before. Lived in my cap as a young teenager, on the streets with the "ghetto blaster" 😁 Didn't think to wear a cap again until I started playing golf.
Incidentally the "crew" all had matching nike waterproof jackets (with hoods)  also😉


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 11, 2020)

I like it, if its showeproof the hood could be quite handy too during an english 'summer' . Not sure I'd buy one though, not sure its the right cut for an athlete like me...


----------



## hovis (Oct 11, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Simple question; if the hoodie, & therefore the hood, is so useful on the course, why have I not seen anyone with the hood up?
		
Click to expand...

This man has a point


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 11, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			what a shame the Hoodle has been highjacked by the ned, when i was an Indie Kid in the 80 used to wear one all the time and my Anorak had a hood too, what a shame... wish i still had them, but the wife chaucked away all my old clobber

Click to expand...

did that include a parka with the fur trimmed hood?😂


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 11, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Dress codes add to the image of golf being stuffy and not for young people. The very fact there is a code of do's and don'ts puts youngsters off. Kids have loads of sporting options to choose from now, any obstacles will just nudge them towards somewhere else.
		
Click to expand...

That’s a point of view thats posted constantly but doesn’t actually seem to be proven - most of the people that have an issue which dress codes are people who already playing golf. I have never spoken to one person who has been put playing golf because of a dress code , never heard of a youngster going to play another sport because golf has a dress code.

The two main reasons I have actually seen is - money and time , the cost it is for both the equipment and the rounds , and the fact it’s a whole afternoon or morning to play

There is always a golf course near people that will suit any level of dress code that someone is ok with - whether that’s the jacket and tie club or the jeans and trainer club .

I’m pretty confident that a dress code doesn’t stop people taking up the sport itself and that it’s actually golfers who complain more about a dress code - whether that’s a strict one or a lack of one

As for the hoodie - it’s a fashion/comfort thing no doubt as with a good number of the golf items. And did someone really say donate the money earned from his Adidas contract to charity ?!?!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 11, 2020)

Slab said:



			Forget any worries with a 'problem' of hoodie's being worn by one or two players and the link to societies street urchins this item of clothing has....
I've just noticed almost the entire field are wearing 'baseball' style caps with the strong culture links to gangs and drugs and urchins... and it seems these are acceptable at almost every golf club in the country!🤔

😉

Just play your game
		
Click to expand...

Nice try, but baseball caps have been in golf since the 70's to my knowledge if not earlier, so the gangs and urchins wearing baseball caps have hijacked a bit of golf culture; you can tell the difference between a golfer and a street urchin as the golfer knows the correct way to wear the hat, whereas the street urchin seems to have difficult working this out.   

As opposed to golf adopting the uniform of the drug dealers and street robbers that is the hoodie.


----------



## larmen (Oct 11, 2020)

I don’t mind his hoody, but I am wondering about the practicality of it. If he swings at the ball, doesn’t that flap around and irritate him?
And it looks way better than that stuff Fowler wore last year, the weird high boot golf shoes for example.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 11, 2020)

Maybe this is an opportunity to wrest the ownership of the hoodie away from the hoodlums and to make it respectable.

Got no problem with Hatton & Co wearing one, it’s probably not a style I would rock personally, but if the slimmer guys want to then I’m all for it


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 11, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			did that include a parka with the fur trimmed hood?😂
		
Click to expand...

no i was Indie not a Mod


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 11, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Maybe this is an opportunity to wrest the ownership of the hoodie away from the hoodlums and to make it respectable.
		
Click to expand...

Why would golfers need to disguise their identity Phil? It's the primary purpose of the hoodie south of the Thames.



PhilTheFragger said:



			Got no problem with Hatton & Co wearing one, it’s probably not a style I would rock personally, but if the slimmer guys want to then I’m all for it
		
Click to expand...

Then wear it & put the hood up...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 11, 2020)

I'm going to invest in hood weights and hood velcro for next year.

#aheadofthecurve.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 11, 2020)

Hood spotted up not hiding identify

If it annoys the salty gammons in this country even better


----------



## Crow (Oct 11, 2020)

I saw someone wearing a hoodie last week when I was on the 5th tee, it made my blood boil. 

I was going to stride over and give them a piece of my mind but luckily for them they were on the footpath the other side of the hedge and not actually on the hallowed turf of the golf course.

The game has never been the same since golfers stopped wearing a jacket to play in, and don't get me started on jacket and ties no longer being required in the clubhouse.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 11, 2020)

Crow said:



			I saw someone wearing a hoodie last week when I was on the 5th tee, it made my blood boil. 

I was going to stride over and give them a piece of my mind but luckily for them they were on the footpath the other side of the hedge and not actually on the hallowed turf of the golf course.

The game has never been the same since golfers stopped wearing a jacket to play in, and don't get me started on jacket and ties no longer being required in the clubhouse.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t get your plus fours in a twist Nick 😂😂


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 11, 2020)

@Liverpoolphil 

https://www.scotsman.com/sport/golf...f-clubs-do-better-encouraging-juniors-2610257

Paul Lawrie foundation lists it as a big turn off from their research/experience.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 11, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



@Liverpoolphil

https://www.scotsman.com/sport/golf...f-clubs-do-better-encouraging-juniors-2610257

Paul Lawrie foundation lists it as a big turn off from their research/experience.
		
Click to expand...

That appears to be more about being “shouted” at by older members than having to wear golf attire to play - the juniors we have when at group lessons etc all wear whatever they want and it’s the same with any club I have seen juniors at. But it also needs context -are they talking about junior members who are already playing the sport ? New people trying to take it up - will be amazed at any club who has a dress code for kids turning up for lessons etc


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 11, 2020)

We have a junior academy and the kids can rock up and wear what they like. It's all about getting them interested in playing and hopefully staying playing and joining a club. At that point you can't start the dress code discussion. Hopefully if hoodies take off and its not just a passing fashion fad, club will be reactive and change their codes. Some won't of course

Our updated dress code is actually fairly relaxed (compared to some) https://www.royalascotgolfclub.co.uk/visitors/dress-code/ and no mention of hoodies being allowed/permitted so I guess if I get one and rock up in one tomorrow I'll get the usual funny looks from certain sections of the club but I am allowed to wear it to play in


----------



## IainP (Oct 11, 2020)

Maybe Hatton will be receiving an extra  bonus with all the talk that has been generated,  and a few sales by the sound of it. Been a dream week for the marketing team 😁


----------



## fundy (Oct 11, 2020)

IainP said:



			Maybe Hatton will be receiving an extra  bonus with all the talk that has been generated,  and a few sales by the sound of it. Been a dream week for the marketing team 😁
		
Click to expand...


Hattons done ok too


----------



## JamesR (Oct 11, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Quite agree that it’s time to move on but lets see Hatton donate the sponsorship money that he will undoubtedly get for wearing it into supporting junior golf.
		
Click to expand...

Do you expect all players to donate their sponsorship income, or just those wearing hoodies?


----------



## larmen (Oct 11, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We have a junior academy and the kids can rock up and wear what they like. It's all about getting them interested in playing and hopefully staying playing and joining a club. At that point you can't start the dress code discussion.
		
Click to expand...

I think that if there is a club which thinks polo shirts are absolutely important to them then they should hand one to each participant in their junior academy. It cost them maybe £15 to bulk buy them, could be handed out with a certificate of completion at the end, gets the kids to feel a ‘proper’ golfer, and gets the old guys of their case ;-)


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 11, 2020)

larmen said:



			I think that if there is a club which thinks polo shirts are absolutely important to them then they should hand one to each participant in their junior academy. It cost them maybe £15 to bulk buy them, could be handed out with a certificate of completion at the end, gets the kids to feel a ‘proper’ golfer, and gets the old guys of their case ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Or said clubs could just accept that they need to move with the times?


----------



## hovis (Oct 11, 2020)

I wonder how many courses ban them?  Crazy really that the manufacturers get to say what's golf wear and what's not.


----------



## BrianM (Oct 11, 2020)

There is actually loads of the brands out there with some really smart golf hoodies, just looked it up on google, I actually quite like some of them ‘ducks and hides’ 😂😂


----------



## hovis (Oct 11, 2020)

BrianM said:



			There is actually loads of the brands out there with some really smart golf hoodies, just looked it up on google, I actually quite like some of them ‘ducks and hides’ 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

The addias ones are already sold out.  I quite like the style.  Wouldn't play golf in it but I'd wear it casually.  And to score some smack!!!!


----------



## BrianM (Oct 12, 2020)

https://www.scottsdalegolf.co.uk/sh...MI4uuD5OOt7AIVlWDmCh1cxgU_EAQYAyABEgL8m_D_BwE

This looks pretty nice for a cold day 😀


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 12, 2020)

I stopped wearing hoodies a couple of years back, I'm told it's not trendy for a 55 year old to wear them..... I don't mind wearing a hoodie with a pair of jeans (also untrendy at my age apparently), but I don't think I'd want to wear one on the golf course. Even wearing the hoodie, I never wore the hood up. Unless they're made from waterproof materials, they're about as useful as a chocolate fireguard in a downpour on the course. Much prefer a warm sweatshirt with a high neck for keeping warm and waterproof outerwear for keeping dry. But if you want to wear one, I say go for it, not something to worry about on the course.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 12, 2020)

BrianM said:



https://www.scottsdalegolf.co.uk/sh...MI4uuD5OOt7AIVlWDmCh1cxgU_EAQYAyABEgL8m_D_BwE

This looks pretty nice for a cold day 😀
		
Click to expand...


Nice price too..... £129 for a hoodie...    

Having said that, I've got one of their zip up high neck tops, had it about 4 or 5 years. Despite being quite thin and lightweight, it's one of the warmest layers I've got, very much over used, love it.


----------



## IanM (Oct 12, 2020)

Look decent to me... but surely the lump of material at the back of your neck doesn't benefit a golf swing?


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 12, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Do you expect all players to donate their sponsorship income, or just those wearing hoodies?
		
Click to expand...

All I am suggestin, and it’s only my opinion, that this is no more than a marketing gimmick. Happens all the time in sport with pro golfers trying to catch up with F1 drivers. When a new form of dress comes out, Mr Hatton will be willing to drop his hoody in favour of the next bit of kit. Along time ago I found the old hoodie as a very use while out training, that’s because it had a hood which was used to keep the wind and rain off.

I wait with interest to see the practical use of the hood out on a golf course. If golfers want to spend their money following fashion that’s up to them.

I personally have no problem with what anyone wears on a golf course.


----------



## BrianM (Oct 12, 2020)

IanM said:



			Look decent to me... but surely the lump of material at the back of your neck doesn't benefit a golf swing?
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think any clothing benefits a golf swing.....it’s a fashion statement I’d say.
In my opinion the game is changing, young lads will be all over these same as all the fancy new golf trainers / shoes nowadays.
There is a place in the game for new and more traditional clothing.

Then again maybe a hoodie does benefit your swing, after all Tyrell just won a lovely trophy with a few quid wearing one for 4 days 😂😂


----------



## BrianM (Oct 12, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Nice price too..... £129 for a hoodie...    

Having said that, I've got one of their zip up high neck tops, had it about 4 or 5 years. Despite being quite thin and lightweight, it's one of the warmest layers I've got, very much over used, love it.
		
Click to expand...

Who says golf gear is cheap 😂😂
There gear is top notch in my opinion and worth the money.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 12, 2020)

Was there the same amount of hysteria when shoes became a bit more casual. I remember when I first played with my uncle in the 90’s the shoes I were given had metal spikes and were similar to shoes you would wear with a suit. Now we are effectively playing in trainers.


----------



## IanM (Oct 12, 2020)

BrianM said:



			I don’t think any clothing benefits a golf swing.....
		
Click to expand...

...for "benefit" read, "doesn't hinder." 

And yep..."here's a few grand, wear this!"  is indeed a benefit


----------



## JamesR (Oct 12, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			All I am suggestin, and it’s only my opinion, that this is no more than a marketing gimmick. Happens all the time in sport with pro golfers trying to catch up with F1 drivers. When a new form of dress comes out, Mr Hatton will be willing to drop his hoody in favour of the next bit of kit. Along time ago I found the old hoodie as a very use while out training, that’s because it had a hood which was used to keep the wind and rain off.

I wait with interest to see the practical use of the hood out on a golf course. If golfers want to spend their money following fashion that’s up to them.

I personally have no problem with what anyone wears on a golf course.
		
Click to expand...

But what has that got to do with giving away sponsorship income?


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 12, 2020)

JamesR said:



			But what has that got to do with giving away sponsorship income?
		
Click to expand...

I only suggested the sponsorship money associated with the hoodie and it was to support junior golf not “some charity” , it was a sales gimmick, it was just my opinion, not really worth further discussion.

Other opinions are available.


----------



## njrose51 (Oct 12, 2020)

Discussions on nearly every golf medium, tv coverage...who benefits? Well that would be Adidas I guess?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 12, 2020)

Crow said:



			I saw someone wearing a hoodie last week when I was on the 5th tee, it made my blood boil.

I was going to stride over and give them a piece of my mind but luckily for them they were on the footpath the other side of the hedge and not actually on the hallowed turf of the golf course.

The game has never been the same since golfers stopped wearing a jacket to play in, and don't get me started on jacket and ties no longer being required in the clubhouse.
		
Click to expand...

Things have gone downhill ever since gentlemen stopped wearing braces and started to rely on a belt to hold up their trousers..Vardon et al will have been turning in their grave at that development...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 12, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			I only suggested the sponsorship money associated with the hoodie and it was to support junior golf not “some charity” , it was a sales gimmick, it was just my opinion, not really worth further discussion.

Other opinions are available.
		
Click to expand...

I was watching and my wife came in and asked ‘why is he wearing a hoodie?’ My answer was ’he’ll be getting paid to wear it’. Anyway, and for the little it’s worth, she wasn’t impressed by the look 😘


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 12, 2020)

IanM said:



			And yep..."here's a few grand, wear this!"  is indeed a benefit
		
Click to expand...

After the mahoosive cheque he picked up yesterday he might tell them to shove their few grand and ridiculous clothing


----------



## IanM (Oct 12, 2020)

drive4show said:



			After the mahoosive cheque he picked up yesterday he might tell them to shove their few grand and ridiculous clothing 

Click to expand...

...not a chance!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 12, 2020)

Anyone who gets upset about a golfer wearing a hoodie on a golf course need to have a long hard look at themselves.


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 12, 2020)

6 Pages on a hoodie, where the actual thread about the European Tours flagship event!
😂😂😂


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 12, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Anyone who gets upset about a golfer wearing a hoodie on a golf course need to have a long hard look at themselves.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think anyone is really getting upset, the discussion seems to be about the practicality of wearing it.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 12, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I don't think anyone is really getting upset, the discussion seems to be about the practicality of wearing it.
		
Click to expand...

Mm, no, plenty of people are upset, trust me. I've seen this same debate happening on Facebook groups as well. It is ridiculous really.


----------



## hovis (Oct 12, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I don't think anyone is really getting upset, the discussion seems to be about the practicality of wearing it.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe on this forum but I can already think of a few people that will have a stroke when they see one on the course.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 12, 2020)

hovis said:



			Maybe on this forum but I can already think of a few people that will have a stroke when they see one on the course.
		
Click to expand...

That’s what I’m planning on 😉🤣🤣


----------



## Crow (Oct 12, 2020)

Wasn't Robin Matthews Williams (among others) "rocking" this look some time ago? 
Hatton is so far behind the times it's unreal.


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 12, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I don't think anyone is really getting upset, the discussion seems to be about the practicality of wearing it.
		
Click to expand...

Clearly they are, does your club allow them?


----------



## davidy233 (Oct 12, 2020)

It's not exactly a new thing - just over a year ago I snapped pics of Justin Timberlake rocking a hoodie at the Dunhill - his Greyson one was a bit more pricey than Tyrell's


----------



## Pjwgov (Oct 12, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Who says golf gear is cheap 😂😂
There gear is top notch in my opinion and worth the money.
		
Click to expand...

I bought one. Really good quality and super comfy to play in.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 12, 2020)

He will be wearing it all the time now as it’s his lucky hoodie after yesterday.
E


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 12, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			He will be wearing it all the time now as it’s his lucky hoodie after yesterday.
E
		
Click to expand...

He might be sweating buckets in some of the US States playing in that though. Can you imagine playing in the big Phoenix, Arizona tournament in a hoodie . His caddie will have it wring it out every 3 holes.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 12, 2020)

I can't wait to "rock" mine next Saturday...if the courses are open 👀


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I can't wait to "rock" mine next Saturday...if the courses are open 👀
		
Click to expand...

Has it arrived yet? Is the sizing true? One might be coming to my lad this Christmas


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 12, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Has it arrived yet? Is the sizing true? One might be coming to my lad this Christmas 

Click to expand...

I'm on the larger size of large at the minute (furlough wasn't kind to me 😥) so I'll report back when it arrives.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 12, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He might be sweating buckets in some of the US States playing in that though. Can you imagine playing in the big Phoenix, Arizona tournament in a hoodie . His caddie will have it wring it out every 3 holes.
		
Click to expand...

It’s very cold in the desert if you get an early tee time.
Would he wear it if it meant he would win.
He could come through the tunnel to the par 3 hood up to Eye of the Tiger like Anthony Joshua.
I would and lose a few pounds in the act.


----------



## IanM (Oct 12, 2020)

Scottsdale emailed me this morning with a rather decent looking J.Lindeberg golf hoodie.. a mere £129 .    Bandwagon being jumped on pronto eh?

Funny thing is, whether or not you like it, doesn't make golf stuffy or mean the barbarians are at the gates of Rome.  It means an article of clothing is or isn't to your taste.


----------



## sunshine (Oct 12, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have never spoken to one person who has been put playing golf because of a dress code , never heard of a youngster going to play another sport because golf has a dress code.
		
Click to expand...

Where did you have these conversations? At the golf club? Think I've spotted the flaw in your argument ...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 12, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I don't think anyone is really getting upset, the discussion seems to be about the practicality of wearing it.
		
Click to expand...

It looks better than the 1960s/70s style padded/quilted anoraks I've seen one or two of our more senior members wearing...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 12, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Where did you have these conversations? At the golf club? Think I've spotted the flaw in your argument ...
		
Click to expand...

Actually nope - hockey club , tennis , football , school visits to the club, speaking to friends and family.


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 12, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Actually nope - hockey club , tennis , football , school visits to the club, speaking to friends and family.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez you must  be a right laugh 🤣


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 12, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Jeez you must  be a right laugh 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but why ? Do you not interact with other people about various sports etc, we have a very active membership committee who work alongside other sports within the local area to try and help kids into sports in the area.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 12, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Hoodie: no problem...
Jeans: no problem...

The only thing untrendy in there is the word "trendy"... 😉

(So those kids tell me 😅)
		
Click to expand...

I better sub trendy for cool in future then


----------



## Imurg (Oct 12, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			I better sub trendy for cool in future then 

Click to expand...

I thought "sick" was the word...but, hey, how the hell would I know


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 12, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Anyone remember playing in the 80s when we had to drop the ball over our shoulder?

Wearing a hoodie was fun as a kid then, bemused looks all round as the ball was nowhere to be seen 😃
		
Click to expand...

Then run 50 yards up to the green and let it fall out? Maybe that's why hoods were frowned upon.. you might have hit upon something here.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 12, 2020)

Traminator said:



			...
Jeans: no problem...
		
Click to expand...

Definitely anti-jeans for golf. Not for any couturial reason; they are simply useless for any protection from the wind!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 12, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			Definitely anti-jeans for golf. Not for any couturial reason; they are simply useless for any protection from the wind!
		
Click to expand...

So on a calm day you'd be happy to see jeans on the course..?
Jus' askin'....


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I thought "sick" was the word...but, hey, how the hell would I know

Click to expand...

I'm as sic with the lingo as I am with the fashion


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 12, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			Definitely anti-jeans for golf. Not for any couturial reason; they are simply useless for any protection from the wind!
		
Click to expand...

Jeans offer pretty good protection from wind, it’s the rain that renders them unsuitable for outdoor use, unless you have access to GAC 👍


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			So on a calm day you'd be happy to see jeans on the course..?
Jus' askin'....

Click to expand...

No problem, for me, if others wear them. I simply never would - purely because of the wind factor. In this country (and most others, there's always going to be some sort of breeze in over 4+ hours!


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 12, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Jeans offer pretty good protection from wind...
		
Click to expand...

Not in my experience!

Very noticeable 'problem' on a motor bike too.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 12, 2020)

I own several hoodies. 
I wouldn’t want to play golf in any of them because in the summer and when the weather is mild they are too hot for swinging a golf club and hiking for 4 hours. When it is wet they offer no protection, when it is windy they offer no protection and when it is cold they are not much use either.
Hattons top was made of fleece so it was a fleece jacket with a hood. It was also fitted so looked very smart indeed.
Having spent time playing golf in the US he must have been nesh this week and went for the fleece jacket.


----------



## sunshine (Oct 12, 2020)

Hatton's sick top was on fleek. He's got bare props on snap and insta tho.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 12, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Hatton's sick top was on fleek. He's got bare props on snap and insta tho.
		
Click to expand...

Word..


----------



## Fish (Oct 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I thought "sick" was the word...but, hey, how the hell would I know

Click to expand...

I thought it was ‘dope’ 🤔


----------



## Fish (Oct 12, 2020)

hovis said:



			Maybe on this forum but I can already think of a few people that will have a stroke when they see one on the course.
		
Click to expand...

Hope so, will be a great new Matchplay tactic against the purest’s 😎🏌🏿‍♂️


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 12, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			It's not exactly a new thing - just over a year ago I snapped pics of Justin Timberlake rocking a hoodie at the Dunhill - his Greyson one was a bit more pricey than Tyrell's
View attachment 32883

Click to expand...



Good to see it actually being used.    With out climate why the heck not.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 13, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That appears to be more about being “shouted” at by older members than having to wear golf attire to play - the juniors we have when at group lessons etc all wear whatever they want and it’s the same with any club I have seen juniors at. But it also needs context -are they talking about junior members who are already playing the sport ? New people trying to take it up - will be amazed at any club who has a dress code for kids turning up for lessons etc
		
Click to expand...

Nope quite clearly states they don't want to change their clothing. Its there in black and white. It doesn't state the kids don't like getting shouted at. Lawrie mentions clubs living in the past.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 13, 2020)

Again Rick shiels hits nail on head

Shouldn't be an issue in 2020
Used example of a dad and his son who sees golf as kinda cool maybe once the dress changes ... Has a hoody and some trainers in his wardrobe .. pair of chinos and suddenly he doesn't need an entire new outfit to give the game a go..

And once again spot on
Plenty of people within the dress code who look like a sack of rubbish.

People who have worn the same washed out shift for 10 years .. shoes always covered in mud .. I'll fitting trousers 

But their fine ofc

We  have same at work when we pushed for own clothes 

Uniform looks awful ..own clothes people look so much smarter .. trailered shirt .. but by same some will always wear uniform and look a sack of ....


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 13, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Again Rick shiels hits nail on head

Shouldn't be an issue in 2020
Used example of a dad and his son who sees golf as kinda cool maybe once the dress changes ... Has a hoody and some trainers in his wardrobe .. pair of chinos and suddenly he doesn't need an entire new outfit to give the game a go..

And once again spot on
Plenty of people within the dress code who look like a sack of rubbish.

People who have worn the same washed out shift for 10 years .. shoes always covered in mud .. I'll fitting trousers

But their fine ofc

We  have same at work when we pushed for own clothes

Uniform looks awful ..own clothes people look so much smarter .. trailered shirt .. but by same some will always wear uniform and look a sack of ....
		
Click to expand...

I always remember a story someone posted on this forum (I think) a while back. A chap turned up at a course to play after work and was turned away for wearing a simple, smart t-shirt. He went back to his van, put on a polo shirt that was splattered with paint and/or plaster from his day job as a decorator, and that was fine because it had a collar. Where is the sense in that. 

Not to disparage Payne who was of course a legend of the game, but from these two pictures on outfits alone, which one would you say looks smart and which one ridiculous?


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I always remember a story someone posted on this forum (I think) a while back. A chap turned up at a course to play after work and was turned away for wearing a simple, smart t-shirt. He went back to his van, put on a polo shirt that was splattered with paint and/or plaster from his day job as a decorator, and that was fine because it had a collar. Where is the sense in that. 

Not to disparage Payne who was of course a legend of the game, but from these two pictures on outfits alone, which one would you say looks smart and which one ridiculous?


View attachment 32900

View attachment 32901

Click to expand...

People will deny it until their blue in the face but it's entirely a class issue.

Anything that is traditionally associated with the working class.... Jeans ... Hoodies ...trainers .. are a disgrace 

Loud normal trousers? Fine 

Hoodies should and will become acceptable just how trainer style golf shoes have become fine ..and now you can bet people just turn up in trainers and don't worry 

Golf has come a long way but there is a long way to go whilst their are still snobs involved


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 13, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			People will deny it until their blue in the face but* it's entirely a class issue.*

*Anything that is traditionally associated with the working class.... Jeans ... Hoodies ...trainers .. are a disgrace*

Loud normal trousers? Fine

Hoodies should and will become acceptable just how trainer style golf shoes have become fine ..and now you can bet people just turn up in trainers and don't worry

Golf has come a long way but there is a long way to go whilst their are still snobs involved
		
Click to expand...

That's absolutely where it originated, and you'd expect golf to have moved on a hundred years later wouldn't you?? Mad really.

I agree with you, the golf clothing manufacturers continue to push the boundaries which is good for the game in my opinion.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			That's absolutely where it originated, and you'd expect golf to have moved on a hundred years later wouldn't you?? Mad really.

I agree with you, the golf clothing manufacturers continue to push the boundaries which is good for the game in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...





If it's good enough for the goat it's good enough for Joe blogs


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 13, 2020)

Let’s be careful not to judge all golf along the same standards - there are lots of clubs that have worked hard to remove any class boundaries and allow a more relaxed atmosphere 

Trainers , Jeans etc - there are many clubs that have no issues with people wearing these at the club and some also whilst on the golf course

Golf isn’t full of snobs - there will always be the small minority stuck in the past but many have moved on 

Golf manufacturers constantly make clothing that is better and more relevant to the current fashion and it seems the aim is more about “Street to course” in regards the shoes especially , a hoodie is a fashion thing currently and no doubt some clubs will say they aren’t allowed , the same with cargo shorts , but many will have no issues at all


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 13, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 32902


If it's good enough for the goat it's good enough for Joe blogs
		
Click to expand...

https://www.finegolfbooks.com/images/upload/authors_164_1.jpeg

Good enough for the 1969 Open champion too.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 13, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 32902


If it's good enough for the goat it's good enough for Joe blogs
		
Click to expand...

I bought 3 of those in the US the week they were released. They caused quite a stir when I wore them to play the weekend I returned. They weren't available in the UK for quite some time after the US release. 

I even sat in a committee meeting at my club wearing one to defend myself for wearing it. My defence was it had a collar and was no different to a turtle neck which were all the rage at the time.

I even pointed out that I looked smart and a few of the friends of the people sitting in that room, whilst strictly confming to the dress code, did indeed look like they had wondered in off a farm of from a garage workshop. I also pointed out that may of the women members at the time were wearing collerles t-shirts. 
The committee then decided that they were going to allow that type of t-shirt. 

They really did rile a few people at the time. Being young I wore them for every game. A couple of league matches were won before teeing off due to my opponent being so annoyed with what I was wearing. There was even a few clubs that would sell you one, but wouldn't let you wear it on their course. 

To this day, now I am firmly in middle age. I can't for the life of me understand why people get so upset by what other people wear to do certain activities. 

I've worn my hoodies (Superdry as I'm in my 40s  ) to play at my local 9 hole course and honestly don't even notice the hood is there, and my swing is awful. If you swing is hampered by a hood flailing around then a hoodie is the least of your problems.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 13, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			People will deny it until their blue in the face but it's entirely a class issue.

Anything that is traditionally associated with the working class.... Jeans ... Hoodies ...trainers .. are a disgrace

Loud normal trousers? Fine

Hoodies should and will become acceptable just how trainer style golf shoes have become fine ..and now you can bet people just turn up in trainers and don't worry

Golf has come a long way but there is a long way to go whilst their are still snobs involved
		
Click to expand...

I wore golf shirt, shorts and flip flops for my whole time at the Machrie (normal golf shoes on the course with WHITE ankle socks). No issues with it there. I couldn’t do it at certain places though and wouldn’t dare try it either.

Each venue is different and they have the right to be that way. So just use common sense and check before you go. If the hoodie is acceptable at one place doesn’t mean it’s fine at another.


----------



## Crow (Oct 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I always remember a story someone posted on this forum (I think) a while back. A chap turned up at a course to play after work and was turned away for wearing a simple, smart t-shirt. He went back to his van, put on a polo shirt that was splattered with paint and/or plaster from his day job as a decorator, and that was fine because it had a collar. Where is the sense in that. 

Not to disparage Payne who was of course a legend of the game, but from these two pictures on outfits alone, which one would you say looks smart and which one ridiculous?


View attachment 32900

View attachment 32901

Click to expand...


That is such a snobbish post.
Just because you don't like the look of Payne Stewart's outfit you suggest it's ridiculous?
Snobbery works in all directions.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 13, 2020)

Crow said:



			That is such a snobbish post.
Just because you don't like the look of Payne Stewart's outfit you suggest it's ridiculous?
Snobbery works in all directions.
		
Click to expand...

I don't dislike it, I think it's great. It actually shows that there can and should be some freedom over what people wear on the course, freedom to express themselves. But with some people, that doesn't extend to a simple smart hooded jumper, which to me doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I don't dislike it, I think it's great. It actually shows that there can and should be some freedom over what people wear on the course, freedom to express themselves. But with some people, that doesn't extend to a simple smart hooded jumper, which to me doesn't make any sense.
		
Click to expand...

What doesn't make any sense is putting a hood on a perfectly normal jumper and then not using it.  And Hatton's defence of his hoodie is frankly laughable.

https://www.skysports.com/golf/news...will-be-accepted-not-sneered-at-by-golf-snobs

"I think you need to move on from that. It's comfortable when you play golf in it and it looks good, then I don't see an issue. I actually love them. I mean, they are so nice to swing in. *It's not like jumpers from back in the day where there's no movement. *They are so stretchy and keep you really warm, so on days like this, it's perfect."

No movement in a lambswool jumper?  

Everything else in that last sentence was achieved without the hood, so it wasn't necessary.


----------



## sunshine (Oct 13, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			I bought 3 of those in the US the week they were released. They caused quite a stir when I wore them to play the weekend I returned. They weren't available in the UK for quite some time after the US release.

I even sat in a committee meeting at my club wearing one to defend myself for wearing it. My defence was it had a collar and was no different to a turtle neck which were all the rage at the time.

I even pointed out that I looked smart and a few of the friends of the people sitting in that room, whilst strictly confming to the dress code, did indeed look like they had wondered in off a farm of from a garage workshop. I also pointed out that may of the women members at the time were wearing collerles t-shirts.
The committee then decided that they were going to allow that type of t-shirt.

They really did rile a few people at the time. Being young I wore them for every game. A couple of league matches were won before teeing off due to my opponent being so annoyed with what I was wearing. There was even a few clubs that would sell you one, but wouldn't let you wear it on their course.

To this day, now I am firmly in middle age. I can't for the life of me understand why people get so upset by what other people wear to do certain activities.

I've worn my hoodies (Superdry as I'm in my 40s  ) to play at my local 9 hole course and honestly don't even notice the hood is there, and my swing is awful. If you swing is hampered by a hood flailing around then a hoodie is the least of your problems.
		
Click to expand...

Good post from bi-guy. But if you're going to wear one of those skin tight tops you need to have Tiger's physique to pull it off: #gunshow #abs 

Well done for standing up to the committee. I think it's hilarious that people can get so wound up by something so trivial.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 13, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			People will deny it until their blue in the face but it's entirely a class issue.
		
Click to expand...

Please can you ask a mod to change your name to Vyvyan 🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 13, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			What doesn't make any sense is putting a hood on a perfectly normal jumper and then not using it.  And Hatton's defence of his hoodie is frankly laughable.

https://www.skysports.com/golf/news...will-be-accepted-not-sneered-at-by-golf-snobs

"I think you need to move on from that. It's comfortable when you play golf in it and it looks good, then I don't see an issue. I actually love them. I mean, they are so nice to swing in. *It's not like jumpers from back in the day where there's no movement. *They are so stretchy and keep you really warm, so on days like this, it's perfect."

No movement in a lambswool jumper?  

Everything else in that last sentence was achieved without the hood, so it wasn't necessary.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't watch every minute of the coverage so I don't know if it rained, but surely that's the only time you would feel the need to put the hood up? It's just there as an option. Like wearing a cap when it's not even remotely sunny, it's just wearing what feels comfortable. (Yes I know they get paid for the hats before you say it - but I don't and I still wear a hat every time I play.  )


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I didn't watch every minute of the coverage so I don't know if it rained, but surely that's the only time you would feel the need to put the hood up? It's just there as an option. Like wearing a cap when it's not even remotely sunny, it's just wearing what feels comfortable. (Yes I know they get paid for the hats before you say it - but I don't and I still wear a hat every time I play.  )
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't have that hood up if it was raining as it didn't appear to be waterproof, so it would be like putting a wet towel round your head.  If it was as cold as suggested, why hot put it up?  As for wearing a cap when it's not sunny, that can cut stuff out of your peripheral vision.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 13, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I wouldn't have that hood up if it was raining as it didn't appear to be waterproof, so it would be like putting a wet towel round your head.  If it was as cold as suggested, why hot put it up?  As for wearing a cap when it's not sunny, that can cut stuff out of your peripheral vision.
		
Click to expand...

On the other topic about this the poster linked to it online and it does claim to be waterproof, or at least water resistant. Mostly the point is why get worked up about it. It would be like someone having long sleeves and rolling them up, would you say why have sleeves and not use them?? They're just sleeves and it's just a hood. So what.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 13, 2020)

What used to amuse me at my old club was that I could sit in the spike bar wearing a pair if spikeless golf shoes that were, to all intents and purposes, a pair of trainers but could not, in fact, wear a pair of trainers even if they looked identical save for the bobbles on the bottom. Guess, that, if these are allowed, i can sit in the bar wearing a golf hoodie but would not be allowed to wear a normal hoodie.


----------



## Depreston (Oct 13, 2020)

Wearside have sent out a reminder that hoodies are not acceptable golf attire 

Ffs man


----------



## MarkT (Oct 13, 2020)

Depreston said:



			Wearside have sent out a reminder that hoodies are not acceptable golf attire

Ffs man
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 13, 2020)

Depreston said:



			Wearside have sent out a reminder that hoodies are not acceptable golf attire 

Ffs man
		
Click to expand...

Dinosaurs


----------



## MarkT (Oct 13, 2020)

Depreston said:



			Wearside have sent out a reminder that hoodies are not acceptable golf attire

Ffs man
		
Click to expand...

Each to their own and all that but this is nuts..


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 13, 2020)

Haha, imagine going to the effort of reminding all your members that hoodies are frowned upon. Bigger things to worry about in the world I think. Absolutely mind-boggling.


----------



## sunshine (Oct 13, 2020)

Quick - emergency cobra committee meeting. How do we battle the invasion of hoodies?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 13, 2020)

There are certain clubs I would have expected that from, no doubt  they will still deliver, but Wearside ? Oh dear.


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Haha, imagine going to the effort of reminding all your members that hoodies are frowned upon. Bigger things to worry about in the world I think. Absolutely mind-boggling. 

Click to expand...

Haha crazy. Not really a surprise though.


----------



## njrose51 (Oct 13, 2020)

There is an issue with the image of golf. I am in agreement that it needs to change to meet the modern times BUT you still have to maintain some form of standard on the course. I agree with earlier post and some people I play with look like tramps in their golf clothing.  I hate seeing jeans but would not have an issue with a smart golf styled hoodie aka Hatton. I can’t stand this whole white knee high sock rubbish rule. We just look stupid. Whilst it is not a uniform or kit like in football baseball etc, we need to adapt. BUT surely you have to look smart as it’s part of the tradition of the game a bit like snooker? At our awards evening the juniors have to look smart even suited and booted if they want to. There are some really nice fashion driven golf clothes on the market and pretty sure more will come. Those clubs that adapt will see the benefits. Those that don’t will live with the consequences. In this day and age change is good and is very much needed but let’s not loose the traditional values of the game.


----------



## DRW (Oct 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I always remember a story someone posted on this forum (I think) a while back. A chap turned up at a course to play after work and was turned away for wearing a simple, smart t-shirt. He went back to his van, put on a polo shirt that was splattered with paint and/or plaster from his day job as a decorator, and that was fine because it had a collar. Where is the sense in that. 

Not to disparage Payne who was of course a legend of the game, but from these two pictures on outfits alone, which one would you say looks smart and which one ridiculous?


View attachment 32900

View attachment 32901

Click to expand...

Is it a trick question, both are smart in my eyes 

I would pick Payne dress, must get into buying some plus fours, will go with my long socks perfectly.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 13, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Good post from bi-guy. But if you're going to wear one of those skin tight tops you need to have Tiger's physique to pull it off: #gunshow #abs 

Well done for standing up to the committee. I think it's hilarious that people can get so wound up by something so trivial.
		
Click to expand...

I was in my early 20s then. I certainly wouldn't wear one now 😂.


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 13, 2020)

Im going to get one, will be nice on cold days to pull up instead of having to pull the bobble hat out.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 13, 2020)

DRW said:



			Is it a trick question, both are smart in my eyes 

I would pick Payne dress, must get into buying some plus fours, will go with my long socks perfectly.
		
Click to expand...

In my opinion, Payne looks like he's come in fancy dress, and looks rediculous. But, it's his choice to dress like that and I've no problem with it. Thats the same as if someone turned up in a football shirt (not ManU, that is unforgivable) and Bermuda shorts. As long as people behave properly, I couldn't care less what they wear. 

Same goes for all aspects of life. Not just golf.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There are certain clubs I would have expected that from, no doubt  they will still deliver, but Wearside ? Oh dear.
		
Click to expand...

@Wayman I hope you hadn’t gone out and bought one.


----------



## slowhand (Oct 13, 2020)

njrose51 said:



			There is an issue with the image of golf. I am in agreement that it needs to change to meet the modern times* BUT you still have to maintain some form of standard on the course*.
		
Click to expand...

Why is dress the standard you have to keep? Surely playing by the rules and at a resonable pace is more important? As long as the clothes they wear don't damage the course (i'm thinking footwear here), what difference does it make to anyone else what people are wearing? Personally, I like the traditional pol shirt/trousers combo, but certainly wouldn't criticise anyone else for what they choose to wear. A clean t-shirt & cargo shorts are a lot smarter in my opinion to some of the get-ups Ive seen on the course.


----------



## Depreston (Oct 13, 2020)

Fleetwoods attire on Sunday was miles worse some minging nike cardigan looking thing awful it was


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 13, 2020)

Depreston said:



			Fleetwoods attire on Sunday was miles worse some minging nike cardigan looking thing awful it was
		
Click to expand...

One of the days it looked like he was wearing cricket whites.


----------



## Crow (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm loving this, it seems like more people are upset by old fashioned clothing than by people wearing hoodies etc.

I'll be able to go out on the course in a cardigan and plus twos and all the fashionistas will be spitting feathers.


----------



## LincolnShep (Oct 13, 2020)

Depreston said:



			Wearside have sent out a reminder that hoodies are not acceptable golf attire
		
Click to expand...

Reading that announcement, it would appear that the committee at Wearside has also banned the possessive apostrophe.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 13, 2020)

Crow said:



			I'm loving this, it seems like more people are upset by old fashioned clothing than by people wearing hoodies etc.

I'll be able to go out on the course in a cardigan and plus twos and all the fashionistas will be spitting feathers.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think anyone has said they are upset with old fashioned clothing! 

The cardigan Fleetwood was wearing wouldn't have been so bad if it had actually fit him.


----------



## Crow (Oct 13, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			I don't think anyone has said they are upset with old fashioned clothing!

The cardigan Fleetwood was wearing wouldn't have been so bad if it had actually fit him.
		
Click to expand...

Why should clothing have to fit?
That's being fittist that is.


----------



## IanM (Oct 13, 2020)

LincolnShep said:



			Reading that announcement, it would appear that the committee at Wearside has also banned the possessive apostrophe.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, there are several punctuation errors in that communique.  I would be tempted to write back and remind them that I, "will not tolerate incorrect grammar from _wor golf cloob pet!"_


----------



## DRW (Oct 13, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			In my opinion, Payne looks like he's come in fancy dress, and looks rediculous. But, it's his choice to dress like that and I've no problem with it. Thats the same as if someone turned up in a football shirt (not ManU, that is unforgivable) and Bermuda shorts. As long as people behave properly, I couldn't care less what they wear.

Same goes for all aspects of life. Not just golf.
		
Click to expand...

I don't disagree with you in the main. I take people as they come and if they are nice people, then generally in life that's everything sorted for me, come in your underpants and string vest to golf, I care not, I would be happy to play golf with you.

You can look smart, whatever you wear, smart is more a reflection of clean, tidy, well dressed in my eyes.

Payne stewart fits all of those, hence why I think both look smart. Clown clothes or loud trousers etc can look smart, maybe ridiculous in some peoples eyes who care what others wear(not mine) but still smart.

I love the threads about clothing, they crack me up


----------



## sunshine (Oct 13, 2020)

Crow said:



			Why should clothing have to fit?
That's being fittist that is. 

Click to expand...

Or fattist


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 13, 2020)

The onl


DRW said:



			I don't disagree with you in the main. I take people as they come and if they are nice people, then generally in life that's everything sorted for me, come in your underpants and string vest to golf, I care not, I would be happy to play golf with you.

You can look smart, whatever you wear, smart is more a reflection of clean, tidy, well dressed in my eyes.

Payne stewart fits all of those, hence why I think both look smart. Clown clothes or loud trousers etc can look smart, maybe ridiculous in some peoples eyes who care what others wear(not mine) but still smart.

I love the threads about clothing, they crack me up

Click to expand...

.
One thing I don’t like about those loudmouth trousers are they are worn by a lot of people who can’t keep still or quiet while you take your shot.
Maybe that’s were they got the name from.
Hoodies no problem if you want to wear them.


----------



## IainP (Oct 13, 2020)

LincolnShep said:



			Reading that announcement, it would appear that the committee at Wearside has also banned the possessive apostrophe.
		
Click to expand...

Ha 🙂
The two random question marks baffled me.


----------



## njrose51 (Oct 13, 2020)

slowhand said:



			Why is dress the standard you have to keep? Surely playing by the rules and at a resonable pace is more important? As long as the clothes they wear don't damage the course (i'm thinking footwear here), what difference does it make to anyone else what people are wearing? Personally, I like the traditional pol shirt/trousers combo, but certainly wouldn't criticise anyone else for what they choose to wear. A clean t-shirt & cargo shorts are a lot smarter in my opinion to some of the get-ups Ive seen on the course.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you. But this thread is about hoodies and dress code not about rules standard of play pace of play etc. And yes I am certainly up for that area being maintained!!! But I am all for change in dress codes as long as it’s not taken too far. wearing the right attire for me is part of the game. If some want to wear - as you have said - cargo shorts and a t-shirt - *personally* I don’t agree with that. But that is my personal opinion as it’s just too casual.


----------



## IanM (Oct 13, 2020)

We've posted sentries on the gates of the club and anyone in a hoodie or white van will be shot.

1) The above is not true so calm down.
2) Why does the total of the percentages on the votes exceed 100?


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 13, 2020)

I put down I'm not a fan of his hoodie but also added I couldn't care less.  I'm not a fan of hoodies per se and don't wear them hence my first answer.  For the couldn't care less, as long as it's smart, I don't mind.  I guess the idea is on a cold day you can put the hood up between shots so there is a practical side to it.  When we played night golf in the cold, I wore one of these!


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 13, 2020)

Depreston said:



			Wearside have sent out a reminder that hoodies are not acceptable golf attire

Ffs man
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't surprise me at that place. Dossers!


----------



## Depreston (Oct 13, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Doesn't surprise me at that place. Dossers!
		
Click to expand...

that bad? Can’t be arsed with a stuffy atmosphere it was on a list of potentials for a few of us ... CLS is an absolute clip this year


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 13, 2020)

Depreston said:



			that bad? Can’t be arsed with a stuffy atmosphere it was on a list of potentials for a few of us ... CLS is an absolute clip this year
		
Click to expand...

It's ok mate, just one of those clubs that think they're better than everyone else, a  bit like CLS can be at times 😆 What's up with CLS anyway? Played it a few weeks back and seemed in decent nick.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 13, 2020)

IanM said:



			We've posted sentries on the gates of the club and anyone in a hoodie or white van will be shot.

1) The above is not true so calm down.
2) Why does the total of the percentages on the votes exceed 100?
		
Click to expand...

You can vote for more than one option


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 13, 2020)

IanM said:



			We've posted sentries on the gates of the club and anyone in a hoodie or white van will be shot.

1) The above is not true so calm down.
2) Why does the total of the percentages on the votes exceed 100?
		
Click to expand...

Because you can give 110% in a warm hoodie!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 13, 2020)

Very poor in a modern environment and more so with the Covid pandemic but clubs need to be adopting a more flexible attitude. Is a hoodie really a fashion crime compared to black gloves or black socks


----------



## Wayman (Oct 13, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



@Wayman I hope you hadn’t gone out and bought one.

Click to expand...

I haven’t! I got the email this morning and just laughed. Personally I wouldn’t wear one on a course but each to the own. When I was a member up Chester this was 5 year ago the pro shop use to sell under armour hoodies but you couldn’t wear them on the course 😂


----------



## Bermuda (Oct 13, 2020)

Shall I tell you what the most hideous peiece of clothing is on a golf course, it's the rediculous knee length socks that men are made to ware in the summer by out of date dress codes on some courses


----------



## Bermuda (Oct 13, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I couldn't care less whether someone wears a hood or not, but from a golfing point of view I just can't see the point.

You can't wear it when you're swinging, the only thing it can do is get in the way, and if you want to keep your head warm you're wearing a wooly hat anyway. 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Well you are wrong, Hatton wore one and he won so swinging the club was unaffected


----------



## chrisd (Oct 14, 2020)

49.7 % voted yes
22.1 % voted no
31.3 % voted couldn't care less
   1.0 % voted what's a hoodie

So, under voting rules as confirmed by the Brexit referendum voting standards 

Those who voted YES are stupid, young and didnt know what they were doing, and when they get older will obviously come to their senses.

Those who voted NO, were correct, were clearly intelligent and knew the chaos that a YES vote would cause and the long term detrimental effect it would have 

Those who voted COULDN'T CARE LESS were stupid and just pressed the wrong button, had they taken their time they would clearly have voted NO and if not, should not be allowed a vote given that they didnt understand what they were voting for anyway

Those who voted WHATS A HOODIE are Communists

So, moving the votes to where they should have been - NO won with a vote of 53.4% over the Yes vote of 49.7% 
Sanity is restored 👍👍


----------



## Diamond (Oct 14, 2020)

We have a local municipal where you have always got away with wearing what you want and hoodies and trainers have been warn their for years.  Then there are the more expensive courses which are £2.5k+ where you need your shirt tucked in and you have to wear golf shoes. There is something for everyone Just like the races. You can pay £10 and be in the family stand with flip flops and shirt off or pay £40 and go in the county stand but have to adhere to the dress rules of collar and tie.


----------



## sunshine (Oct 14, 2020)

LincolnShep said:



			Reading that announcement, it would appear that the committee at Wearside has also banned the possessive apostrophe.
		
Click to expand...

I had to have a look at the website, the hoodie announcement is very prominent on the home page.

Also on the home page is a link to "Wearside Open's" so it seems that the apostrophe has not been banned


----------



## LincolnShep (Oct 14, 2020)

sunshine said:



			I had to have a look at the website, the hoodie announcement is very prominent on the home page.

Also on the home page is a link to "Wearside Open's" so it seems that the apostrophe has not been banned 

Click to expand...

Not banned, just terribly abused.


----------



## IanM (Oct 15, 2020)

Just had the American Golf email... sed garment £55   Might get one for fishing.  Wouldn't want to play golf with a lump of material dangling behind my head.  But I am tempted to write to Wearside and reprimand them for their poor use of apostrophes!  Standards need to be maintained!


----------



## Ethan (Oct 15, 2020)

I think the hoodie looks fine. Perhaps in these Covid times, they could develop a snoodie, and then you could play golf and just before you walk into the pro shop after, pull up the snood for virus protection.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 15, 2020)

Ethan said:



			I think the hoodie looks fine. Perhaps in these Covid times, they could develop a snoodie, and then you could play golf and just before you walk into the pro shop after, pull up the snood for virus protection.
		
Click to expand...

Or just wear the hoodie back to front?


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 15, 2020)

IanM said:



			Just had the American Golf email... sed garment £55   Might get one for fishing.  Wouldn't want to play golf with a lump of material dangling behind my head.  But I am tempted to write to Wearside and reprimand them for their poor use of apostrophes!  Standards need to be maintained! 

Click to expand...

Interestingly just went and looked at the hoodie online at AG, apparantly 6538 were also looking at it at the same time.


----------



## Slab (Oct 15, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			Interestingly just went and looked at the hoodie online at AG, *apparantly 6538 were also looking at it at the same time*.
		
Click to expand...


Isn't he a forum member here?


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 15, 2020)

Wonder what the verdict would be on these...https://www.golfposer.com/brands/nike-golf/nike-golf-shoes-air-max-270-g-shield-black-2020


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 15, 2020)

IanM said:



			Just had the American Golf email... sed garment £55   Might get one for fishing.  Wouldn't want to play golf with a lump of material dangling behind my head.  But I am tempted to write to Wearside and reprimand them for their poor use of apostrophes!  Standards need to be maintained! 

Click to expand...

The Adidas golf t shirt would not go down well in most clubs.
At mine It’s a no no, no collar and no big logos on shirts.
Adidas might be trying to be controversial with their golf apparel.
Ok in the US but might cause some probs here.


----------



## IanM (Oct 15, 2020)

I didn't get the impression the t-shirt was for playing in...



Beezerk said:



			Wonder what the verdict would be on these...https://www.golfposer.com/brands/nike-golf/nike-golf-shoes-air-max-270-g-shield-black-2020



Click to expand...

Ugly


----------



## Crow (Oct 15, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Wonder what the verdict would be on these...https://www.golfposer.com/brands/nike-golf/nike-golf-shoes-air-max-270-g-shield-black-2020



Click to expand...

I was wondering what made them golf shoes? 

Then I looked at the price and it became clear, "golf mark-up".


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 15, 2020)

@Lord Tyrion 
The top arrived earlier, the fit is very good and it's nice quality albeit slightly thinner than I'd imagined. There are no side pockets, I'm sure the description said there was but it's no biggie.


----------



## jack1 (Oct 15, 2020)

Hatton already looks like an oik. He has been badly advised by his pr team


----------



## fundy (Oct 15, 2020)

I see a Hoodie less Hatton is -4 through 3 holes having just holed his wedge at the 3rd in Vegas, if he wears it in that heat Ill be impressed haha


----------



## sunshine (Oct 15, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Wonder what the verdict would be on these...https://www.golfposer.com/brands/nike-golf/nike-golf-shoes-air-max-270-g-shield-black-2020



Click to expand...

These look great, and a really good idea. Not a fan of the colour scheme though.


----------



## Slab (Oct 16, 2020)

If the club that posted a reminder on their website about golf hoodies not being acceptable don't also send a message to say Poulters red poker chip trousers are equally unacceptable, then the committee needs replaced


----------



## NearHull (Oct 16, 2020)

The ‘hoodie issue‘ is now competing for attention in the Letters Pages of the Daily Telegraph.


----------



## howbow88 (Oct 16, 2020)

When people say 'we need to keep up standards' with reference to clothing, what do they actually mean? 

Is this a thinly veiled suggestion that just simply means 'we need to keep out the working class'?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 16, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			When people say 'we need to keep up standards' with reference to clothing, what do they actually mean?

Is this a thinly veiled suggestion that just simply means 'we need to keep out the working class'?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to do with class, it’s about wearing clean, tidy clothing, do you really want to sit in a room full of dirty, smelly people?

You can tell a lot about a person by observing their personal standards.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I don't see how that suggestion can even mean anything these days...
The historic "working class" are now some of wealthiest people now, and why would anyone suggest that someone in a "working class" job doesn't know how to dress? *What does "working class" even mean these days, and more to the point, who cares?*

I have no idea what people do who I play with, and if I do find out it's probably no more than a 2 minute chat.

In my experience, no, "keeping up standards" simply means "keeping up standards", nothing more, nothing less.
		
Click to expand...

It means riff-raff and commoners!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 16, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Nothing to do with class, i*t’s about wearing clean, tidy clothing,* do you really want to sit in a room full of dirty, smelly people?

You can tell a lot about a person by observing their personal standards.
		
Click to expand...

Hatton's hoodie looks very clean and tidy to me.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Hatton's hoodie looks very clean and tidy to me. 

Click to expand...

Me too and have absolutely no issue with him or anyone wearing one, I think they look good.

Also no issue with a Club banning them if that’s what they wish.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 16, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			When people say 'we need to keep up standards' with reference to clothing, what do they actually mean?

Is this a thinly veiled suggestion that just simply means 'we need to keep out the working class'?
		
Click to expand...

As others have said I don't think it is class based any more, the lines are way too blurry for that now. As soon as anyone uses the 'need to maintain standards' quote my heart does sink though, it is a finger nails down a blackboard moment for me.


----------



## Grant85 (Oct 16, 2020)

Personal view is that, like everything, golf attire and style moves on. 

Ultimately golf is seen as a more athletic endeavour and players are wearing stretchy fabrics and trainer like shoes. Absolutely no issue with the hoody and actually think it looks pretty good. 

Would be more than happy to see continued progress with shorts being allowed on pro events. Collarless shirts, I'm not a fan of, but it wouldn't bother me and it's coming at some point anyway.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 16, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Me too and have absolutely no issue with him or anyone wearing one, I think they look good.

*Also no issue with a Club banning them if that’s what they wish*.

Click to expand...

But you said it's about being clean and tidy and not about class, so what is it then?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			But you said it's about being clean and tidy and not about class, so what is it then?
		
Click to expand...

Again you deflect or purposely miss the point!
My initial answer was in response to clothing and standards, not directly about Hatton’s hoodie.

Do you see no difference in a guy coming straight from work in a dirty, smelly, torn hoodie and the one Hatton wore?

It would only be about Class if they purposely excluded another Class in their rules. You don’t need much money to wash yourself and clean your clothes.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 16, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Again you deflect or purposely miss the point!
My initial answer was in response to clothing and standards, not directly about Hatton’s hoodie.

Do you see no difference in a guy coming straight from work in a dirty, smelly, torn hoodie and the one Hatton wore?
		
Click to expand...

You're the king of deflecting and you accuse me of it!  You answer everything by changing the question. You responded about clothing and standards, which was obviously in reference to the hoodie among other things. To recap, we went through
- why are hoods banned or frowned upon?
- is it because they're associated with the working class?
- you say it's not about class it's about clean and tidy
- the hoodie in question here is clean and tidy - so what is it?

As usual you take us round the houses and try and turn it back on me to avoid answering a question you don't have an answer for.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			You're the king of deflecting and you accuse me of it!  You answer everything by changing the question. You responded about clothing and standards, which was obviously in reference to the hoodie among other things. To recap, we went through
- why are hoods banned or frowned upon?
- is it because they're associated with the working class?
- you say it's not about class it's about clean and tidy
- the hoodie in question here is clean and tidy - so what is it?

As usual you take us round the houses and try and turn it back on me to avoid answering a question you don't have an answer for.
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish, read the post I directly answered.

Hoodies are banned by certain Clubs because they deem them unacceptable, that might be because they associate them as workwear, same as denim is perceived.

You and your insecurities are making it about class. I am saying it is maintain the standard of clean clothing, ie, they might not want a painter & decorator wearing his work hoodie on the course, for example.

What part of I like the hoodie and would happily wear one on my course, as we have no issue with them, do you not get?

It’s about respecting the rules and members of other Clubs have in place, it doesn’t mean they are wrong just because you don’t agree with them.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 16, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Rubbish, read the post I directly answered.

Hoodies are banned by certain Clubs because they *deem them unacceptable, that might be because they associate them as workwear, same as denim is perceived.*

You and your insecurities are making it about class. I am saying it is maintain the standard of clean clothing, ie, they might not want a painter & decorator wearing his work hoodie on the course, for example.

What part of I like the hoodie and would happily wear one on my course, as we have no issue with them, do you not get?

It’s about respecting the rules and members of other Clubs have in place, it doesn’t mean they are wrong just because you don’t agree with them.
		
Click to expand...

In bold - this is what I'm saying, that view is about 50 years out of date! Everybody wears jeans it's not remotely associated as 'workwear' in this day and age - same with hoodies. If anything a hoodie would fall foul of H&S on a building site if the hood could get snagged on something! It's rules that have no basis in the present day but people hide behind traditions instead of being open to change.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			In bold - this is what I'm saying, that view is about 50 years out of date! Everybody wears jeans it's not remotely associated as 'workwear' in this day and age - same with hoodies. If anything a hoodie would fall foul of H&S on a building site if the hood could get snagged on something! It's rules that have no basis in the present day but people hide behind traditions instead of being open to change.
		
Click to expand...

But that is still down to that club and its members. Take Wearside (The Club that put the notice out) for example, it’s about 6 mile from me, played it loads, great bunch of guys, always made to feel welcome and far from being uppity (yes they have a few strange members like every club has).

Them banning the hoodies is being taken as it’s stuck in the past, it’s not, it’s simply what they want at their course.


----------



## evemccc (Oct 16, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			People will deny it until their blue in the face but it's entirely a class issue.

Anything that is traditionally associated with the working class.... Jeans ... Hoodies ...trainers .. are a disgrace

Loud normal trousers? Fine

Hoodies should and will become acceptable just how trainer style golf shoes have become fine ..and now you can bet people just turn up in trainers and don't worry

Golf has come a long way but there is a long way to go whilst their are still snobs involved
		
Click to expand...

Both Payne Stewart, obviously, and Hatton I think do not look good. 
Are tennis clubs or Wimbledon in the wrong, or anti-working class, for asking their players to wear predominantly white clothing? 

Snobbery, and inverted-snobbery exist where humans exist, sure. But whether or not you agree, or it makes sense to you, norms of behaviour and accepted and ‘uniforms of clothing’ exist everywhere, even if it’s non-codified. 
(Imagine wearing a top hat and tails to a Drum n bass, drill or hip-hop music event for example)
Clubs have the right to ask for particular standards—as users, you/we have the right to refuse to accept it and not play there


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 16, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			But that is still down to that club and its members. Take Wearside (The Club that put the notice out) for example, it’s about 6 mile from me, played it loads, great bunch of guys, always made to feel welcome and far from being uppity (yes they have a few strange members like every club has).

Them banning the hoodies is being taken as it’s stuck in the past, it’s not, it’s simply what they want at their course.
		
Click to expand...

They're free to have any rules they want, that doesn't mean we cannot question the logic of it. If they said nobody is allowed to wear blue because they see it as disrespectful it would be seen as weird and quirky. That's how I see the hood issue as well. It's the same as the sock debate - how anyone ever felt the need to mandate the colour and height of people's socks is well and truly beyond me.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			They're free to have any rules they want, that doesn't mean we cannot question the logic of it. If they said nobody is allowed to wear blue because they see it as disrespectful it would be seen as weird and quirky. That's how I see the hood issue as well. It's the same as the sock debate - how anyone ever felt the need to mandate the colour and height of people's socks is well and truly beyond me.
		
Click to expand...

Then if they are free to have any rules they want, why is it our right to question it? Surely that’s down to their members.


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 16, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Then if they are free to have any rules they want, why is it our right to question it? Surely that’s down to their members.
		
Click to expand...

Great lets just all be nodding dogs!
It ridiculous that a club has specificlally posted on its landing page that the Hatton hoodie is banned!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 16, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Great lets just all be nodding dogs!
It ridiculous that a club has specificlally posted on its landing page that the Hatton hoodie is banned!
		
Click to expand...

Start a petition.


----------



## evemccc (Oct 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			They're free to have any rules they want, that doesn't mean we cannot question the logic of it. If they said nobody is allowed to wear blue because they see it as disrespectful it would be seen as weird and quirky. That's how I see the hood issue as well. It's the same as the sock debate - how anyone ever felt the need to mandate the colour and height of people's socks is well and truly beyond me.
		
Click to expand...

I understand your point of view.
I fell foul of the white socks only rule once at a club I visited — the pro shop had only one pair left - and I would have been mightily miffed had I not been allowed on if they’d sold out


----------



## IainP (Oct 16, 2020)

Back to the OP ish
@MarkT were the GC comms to members directly, or up on their website (or both)?
Did GM need their permission to run the story, or is it "fair game"?
They might not have expected to be so "popular"! 😉😁


----------



## slowhand (Oct 16, 2020)

IainP said:



			Back to the OP ish
@MarkT were the GC comms to members directly, or up on their website (or both)?
Did GM need their permission to run the story, or is it "fair game"?
They might not have expected to be so "popular"! 😉😁
		
Click to expand...

It's right on the home page of their website, and so in the public domain. 

*Disclaimer* I am not a legal expert and the above statement does not constitute legal advice


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 16, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Then if they are free to have any rules they want, why is it our right to question it? Surely that’s down to their members.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, but then by not allowing any Tom, Dick or Harriet to question & challenge the rules of a private establishment it just goes to prove what an elitist bunch of anti working class snobs golfers are.


----------



## howbow88 (Oct 16, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Nothing to do with class, it’s about wearing clean, tidy clothing, do you really want to sit in a room full of dirty, smelly people?

You can tell a lot about a person by observing their personal standards.
		
Click to expand...

I have never heard or read it used in the context of whether clothing is clean or dirty, only ever in regards to the type of clothing. This whole thread is about Hatton wearing a hoodie - not dirty clothes.


----------



## howbow88 (Oct 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



			In my experience, no, "keeping up standards" simply means "keeping up standards", nothing more, nothing less.
		
Click to expand...

When something is held to a standard, it usually means within a particular subject, eg health standards, playing standards, etc. So if someone was talking about food at a particular restaurant and said that standards were dropping, that would mean the food was not as good as before. 

When it is said about golf clothing, it sounds like such an odd thing to even mention.


----------



## IanM (Oct 16, 2020)

Hatton's hoodie was fine.  It looked quite smart, if he wants a hood flapping behind him, that's up to him and so what?   Dress codes in golf are fine, if you don't like any particular club's policy don't go there.  Play somewhere else.  If they go out of business because they specify sock colours, that's their look out.  There are plenty of clubs that don't!

"Golf isn't stuffy"  - some places might be, but plenty are nothing of the sort.  Love the way some golfers want to fall in with the BBC/Press image of golf... i.e Tarby and Brucie circa 1978

Clubs go out of business, not because of dress codes, it is because they don't offer a competitive product.   Eg local to me - Newport, pretty traditional  - is full and has a joining fee.  Dewstow? Closed. Alice Springs? Closed.  Both used to be “wear what you like” and £20 a round, but not now, they are farmland.

I was wondering about how folk objecting to dress codes, dress for weddings, or if invited for corporate hospitality at sport?  I went in a box at Spurs and Arsenal and was advised it was jacket and tie.  Would have been rude to my hosts not to have done.  Is football stuffy? Are weddings stuffy?  Hardly.

....anyone dig their garden in a dinner suit?  No?  Why is that?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 16, 2020)

IanM said:



			Hatton's hoodie was fine.  It looked quite smart, if he wants a hood flapping behind him, that's up to him and so what?   Dress codes in are golf fine, if you don't like any particular club's policy don't go there.  Play somewhere else.  If they go out of business because they specify sock colours, that's their look out.  There are plenty of clubs that don't!  

"Golf isn't stuffy"  - some places might be, but plenty are nothing of the sort.  Love the way some golfers want to fall in with the BBC/Press image of golf... i.e Tarby and Brucie circa 1978

Clubs go out of business, not because of dress codes, it is because they don't offer a competitive product.   Eg local to me - Newport, pretty traditional  - is full and has *a joining fee*.  Dewstow? Closed. Alice Springs? Closed.  Both used to be wear what you like and £20 a round, but not now, they are farmland. 

I was wondering about how folk objecting to dress codes dress for weddings, or if invited for corporate hospitality at sport?  I went in a box at Spurs and Arsenal and was advised it was jacket and tie.  Would have been rude to my hosts not to have done.  Is football stuffy? Are weddings stuffy?  Hardly. 

....anyone dig their garden in a dinner suit?  No?  Why is that?   

Click to expand...

Are these just a tool to oppress the working class and keep them out of golf?


----------



## IanM (Oct 16, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Are these just a tool to oppress the working class and keep them out of golf? 

Click to expand...

it’s failing to keep me out! (So far!)


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 16, 2020)

I like to play at the best courses. They generally have dress codes so I'm happy to abide by them so I can enjoy the experience. Simple.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 16, 2020)

IanM said:



			Hatton's hoodie was fine.  It looked quite smart, if he wants a hood flapping behind him, that's up to him and so what?   Dress codes in golf are fine, if you don't like any particular club's policy don't go there.  Play somewhere else.  If they go out of business because they specify sock colours, that's their look out.  There are plenty of clubs that don't!

"Golf isn't stuffy"  - some places might be, but plenty are nothing of the sort.  Love the way some golfers want to fall in with the BBC/Press image of golf... i.e Tarby and Brucie circa 1978

Clubs go out of business, not because of dress codes, it is because they don't offer a competitive product.   Eg local to me - Newport, pretty traditional  - is full and has a joining fee.  Dewstow? Closed. Alice Springs? Closed.  Both used to be “wear what you like” and £20 a round, but not now, they are farmland.

I was wondering about how folk objecting to dress codes, dress for weddings, or if invited for corporate hospitality at sport?  I went in a box at Spurs and Arsenal and was advised it was jacket and tie.  Would have been rude to my hosts not to have done.  Is football stuffy? Are weddings stuffy?  Hardly.

....anyone dig their garden in a dinner suit?  No?  Why is that?   

Click to expand...

I don't wear a suit to weddings. If I'm part of official proceedings I'll wear whatever the bride and groom chose. Similarly, I don't wear suits to funerals either. 

I have only worn a suit to 1 job interview many years ago and I didn't get the job. At my current job until lockdown, it was excpected of us by the board to wear a suit and tie whenever out on work business, and at least a shirt and trousers in the office. I didn't wear a suit for the interview, because I didn't own one at the time. And I wear a shirt and chinos most of the time in the office or when out and about. It was frowned upon, and commented on many times. I simply replied that they employed me dressed like that, and I gat paid for what I do not how I dress. 

Since lockdown the dress code has been casual. Which has created a better, more relaxed atmosphere in the office. And just as much work gets done.


----------



## IanM (Oct 16, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			I don't wear a suit to weddings. If I'm part of official proceedings I'll wear whatever the bride and groom chose. Similarly, I don't wear suits to funerals either.

Since lockdown the dress code has been casual. Which has created a better, more relaxed atmosphere in the office. And just as much work gets done.
		
Click to expand...

So, like me, you’d conform to the wishes of the Bride and Groom?  If not in the party, would you wear jeans and a hoodie?  And you also adhere the convention chosen in the office. (If you see what I mean.)

No one mentioned suits, heck,  when I started work I got told off for not having a waistcoat!


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 16, 2020)

I wonder if Tyrrell Hatton turned up at Wearside for a game in his hoodie, would they turn him away 🤔😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 17, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I wonder if Tyrrell Hatton turned up at Wearside for a game in his hoodie, would they turn him away 🤔😂
		
Click to expand...

It's a shame he is already back in the US. Otherwise I wonder whether the Adidas PR team would have contemplated that? How much publicity would they have got from that?


----------



## IanM (Oct 17, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I wonder if Tyrrell Hatton turned up at Wearside for a game in his hoodie, would they turn him away 🤔😂
		
Click to expand...

Adidas marketing blokes are already sorting it out....if they've anything about them 😁


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm wearing mine for the first time today, loud and proud on that first tee, whilst trying to hide from the secretary 😂


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 17, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I'm wearing mine for the first time today, loud and proud on that first tee, whilst trying to hide from the secretary 😂
		
Click to expand...

I'm looking forward to your post in the I played today thread later.

'Would have been a great round if that bloody hood hadn't been flapping around putting me off on every shot'


----------



## Italian outcast (Oct 17, 2020)

IanM said:



			it’s failing to keep me out! (So far!)
		
Click to expand...

Token Toiler


----------



## MarkT (Oct 17, 2020)

slowhand said:



			It's right on the home page of their website, and so in the public domain.

*Disclaimer* I am not a legal expert and the above statement does not constitute legal advice 

Click to expand...

still on the homepage in all its glory


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 18, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I'm looking forward to your post in the I played today thread later.

'Would have been a great round if that bloody hood hadn't been flapping around putting me off on every shot'  

Click to expand...

Well I wore it for the game yesterday, great top, lightweight and warm, perfect.
Ended up with 41 points so maybe there's something in these hoodies 😂


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 18, 2020)

My son suggests we do a sneaking on to Wearside with a hoodie youtube video. I'd be up for it if I werent so far away 😂😂


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 18, 2020)

Chap at ours wearing an Under Armour one today


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 18, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			My son suggests we do a sneaking on to Wearside with a hoodie youtube video. I'd be up for it if I werent so far away 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking of firing off an email to Tyrell to see if he fancied a game up at Wearside, I'd pay his green fee obviously


----------



## sunshine (Oct 19, 2020)

Was anyone wearing a hoodie at the Scottish championship thing last week?


----------



## howbow88 (Oct 19, 2020)

As in the one that finished yesterday? If so, yes.


----------



## sunshine (Oct 19, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			As in the one that finished yesterday? If so, yes.
		
Click to expand...

I watched a couple of hours on Saturday afternoon and didn't notice any hoodies. Didn't watch any of the other days. I expected to see more adidas hoodies, and even other brands jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## howbow88 (Oct 20, 2020)

sunshine said:



			I watched a couple of hours on Saturday afternoon and didn't notice any hoodies. Didn't watch any of the other days. I expected to see more adidas hoodies, and even other brands jumping on the bandwagon.
		
Click to expand...

I can't remember who it was that I saw, but I think he was playing on Friday... He probably got cut because the hood was interfering with his swing


----------



## sunshine (Oct 20, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			I can't remember who it was that I saw, but I think he was playing on Friday... He probably got cut because the hood was interfering with his swing 

Click to expand...

Maybe it's a good swing training aid: encourages a smooth shoulder turn without lashing at the ball


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 15, 2021)

Decided I'm going to get one, but it looks like the saying about no such thing as bad publicity is true, can't find one anywhere. Anyone know somewhere that might have them in stock?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 15, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Decided I'm going to get one, but it looks like the saying about no such thing as bad publicity is true, can't find one anywhere. Anyone know somewhere that might have them in stock?
		
Click to expand...

Sports direct? Any of Ashley's emporiums of cheap tat should do.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 15, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Sports direct? Any of Ashley's emporiums of cheap tat should do.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, first place i looked strangely enough 🤣


----------



## MarkT (Feb 15, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Decided I'm going to get one, but it looks like the saying about no such thing as bad publicity is true, can't find one anywhere. Anyone know somewhere that might have them in stock?
		
Click to expand...

Bunker Mentality have done them for years


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 15, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Bunker Mentality have done them for years
		
Click to expand...

Not Tyrell's Adidas one though - plenty of good hoodies for golf out there.


----------



## road2ruin (Feb 15, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Nope, first place i looked strangely enough 🤣
		
Click to expand...

https://www.function18.com/products...MI0faQvPXs7gIVS-rtCh0nXwk-EAMYASAAEgJbEPD_BwE


----------



## road2ruin (Feb 15, 2021)

road2ruin said:



https://www.function18.com/products...MI0faQvPXs7gIVS-rtCh0nXwk-EAMYASAAEgJbEPD_BwE

Click to expand...

Ignore this, they’re sold out in every size!!


----------



## sunshine (Feb 16, 2021)

I can imagine the marketing guys in their brainstorming sessions. Sorry it's now called ideation.

"How can we premiumize our hoodies to achieve penetration at a higher price point?"
"Wedding hoodies - we can charge double."
"Nice idea."
"Golf hoodies - we can charge triple!"
"Bingo."


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 16, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I can imagine the marketing guys in their brainstorming sessions. Sorry it's now called ideation.

"How can we premiumize our hoodies to achieve penetration at a higher price point?"
"Wedding hoodies - we can charge double."
"Nice idea."
"Golf hoodies - we can charge triple!"
"Bingo."
		
Click to expand...

Apple Air hoodie - hood comes at an additional cost


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Apple Air hoodie - hood comes at an additional cost
		
Click to expand...

Pockets are too small to store anything in, but you can have additional storage at home, where you can't get to it when you need it.


----------



## shane3003 (Feb 16, 2021)

I’ve just ordered a Galvin Green hoodie, can’t wait to wear it out on the course this year, albeit I’ll be nervous about being told I can’t lol


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 16, 2021)

shane3003 said:



			I’ve just ordered a Galvin Green hoodie, can’t wait to wear it out on the course this year, albeit I’ll be nervous about being told I can’t lol
		
Click to expand...

Seeing that every second topic on here has people talking about how ridiculously overpriced bucket list golf courses, clubs, club fitting etc. are I have to say is that the £149 Dante one? Madness


----------



## shane3003 (Feb 16, 2021)

Yeah I think that’s what it was called, it’s the black one 😂


----------



## sunshine (Feb 17, 2021)

I have to say I always giggle when I see the names of GG gear. I wonder if the GG guys are deadly serious or do they have a giggle too.

Today I will be wearing my Dwight mid layer under my Nigel anorak and Rupert trousers.


----------



## MarkT (Feb 18, 2021)

Yes or no? 

This particular hoodie, not the concept of hoodies


----------



## r0wly86 (Feb 18, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Yes or no?

This particular hoodie, not the concept of hoodies
		
Click to expand...

I have no problem with hoodies but that one is rubbish


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 18, 2021)

We just need Pringle to release one for the crusties 😅


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 18, 2021)

No. It doesn't sit right on him. 

The Hatton one looked much better.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 18, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Yes or no?

This particular hoodie, not the concept of hoodies
		
Click to expand...

It’s the same as the Hatton one - just in white but it doesn’t seem to sit right on him.

Think they are very nice - shame you can’t buy them anywhere


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 18, 2021)

I don't mind it, but white isn't particularly 'slimming', so I won't be buying one


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 18, 2021)

I personally wouldn't wear a white one - I know I'd do something silly like accidentally wipe mud off my hand and ruin it. And the more times you wash it the worse it looks. I tend to stick to dark colours for outerwear.


----------



## MarkT (Feb 18, 2021)

Despite an incredible physique Johnson strangely looks odd in most clothes. Think the white is bad but would consider one in baby blue


----------



## MarkT (Feb 18, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Do you record Loose Women? 🤔 😅
		
Click to expand...

Every day


----------



## marcotuck (Nov 1, 2021)

Haha, that's funny. I've been seeing some jokes about his clothes for years. Why is everyone picking on his Long Hoodie? These are ordinary clothes that other people wear. If he wore a tennis skirt, then we could make up jokes and make memes. But a hoodie is just a hoodie. People, calm down. Keep Calm and accept his hooded sweatshirts. LOL. Thanks for your attention. In general, I found it funny because of the answer options of your survey. What's next? Hutton in a raincoat and rubber boots? What?


----------



## sunshine (Nov 1, 2021)

There was a junior open at my course a few weeks ago. Some seriously good golf swings on show from these teenage boys and girls. A huge number of them were wearing hoodies... when a year ago I doubt any of them would have. Not golf specific hoodies, just ordinary hoodies that they normally wear all the time. This is progress.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 1, 2021)

sunshine said:



			There was a junior open at my course a few weeks ago. Some seriously good golf swings on show from these teenage boys and girls. A huge number of them were wearing hoodies... when a year ago I doubt any of them would have. Not golf specific hoodies, just ordinary hoodies that they normally wear all the time. This is progress.
		
Click to expand...

And I bet they did less damage to the course than many seniors who wear the "correct" attire.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 1, 2021)

I’m 100% behind advances in golf attire both as fashions move on and also textiles.  I wear a hoodie when sofa surfing or popping to shops etc, but I just don’t see it functional on the course


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 1, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			I’m 100% behind advances in golf attire both as fashions move on and also textiles.  I wear a hoodie when sofa surfing or popping to shops etc, but I just don’t see it functional on the course
		
Click to expand...

Functionality has very little to do with golf attire. A polo neck is no more functional than a round neck t shirt. Same with trousers v jeans v joggers.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 1, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Functionality has very little to do with golf attire. A polo neck is no more functional than a round neck t shirt. Same with trousers v jeans v joggers.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree.  The hood has no functional it would restrict peripheral vision, would flap in the wind and at best offer nothing more than wind protection to the neck.  Any good cold weather jumper, 1/4 zip top with a beanie is more fictional and more common on the course for that very reason.  

Joggers are too lose and generally the pockets wouldn’t retain the balls/tees/marker etc and jeans can either be too hot in warm months causing excess sweating or retain water in cold wet mornings making them unsuitable.

Polo tee’s are generally more practical as they offer wind resistance in cold windy conditions and UV protection to the neck area on sunny days helping with prevention on sun burn.

This is just logical thinking.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 1, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Functionality has very little to do with golf attire. A polo neck is no more functional than a round neck t shirt. Same with trousers v *jeans *v joggers.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree on jeans, if they were allowed I still wouldn't wear them for golf as they're not really practical in that sense. I'd want something a bit looser. But I agree with the overall point - in this day and age I'm not sure why we shouldn't be allowed to play in sports joggers, or a sports t-shirt (exactly the same materials as a golf one these days). Maybe in another ten years we'll get there.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 1, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			I disagree.  The hood has no functional it would restrict peripheral vision, would flap in the wind and at best offer nothing more than wind protection to the neck.  Any good cold weather jumper, 1/4 zip top with a beanie is more fictional and more common on the course for that very reason. 

Joggers are too lose and generally the pockets wouldn’t retain the balls/tees/marker etc and jeans can either be too hot in warm months causing excess sweating or retain water in cold wet mornings making them unsuitable.

Polo tee’s are generally more practical as they offer wind resistance in cold windy conditions and UV protection to the neck area on sunny days helping with prevention on sun burn.

This is just logical thinking.
		
Click to expand...

I don't wear a hoodie for golf very often as mine are a bit too thick and I prefer multiple thin layers personally. But I do have one that was bought from a golf website, the hood is a bit snugger fitting, so it doesn't really 'flap around' as you put it. And I can see a purpose if you still wanted to wear a cap for the peak, but pull the hood up as well for warmth and a wind-break. 

The point is, everything you've stated there is your preference/opinion. You think collared shirts are more practical because you can turn it up against the sun, but that's not a reason to ban the alternative. What people find comfortable or useful to wear is subjective.


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 1, 2021)

I've got one of the Cold.RDY hoodies, it is very comfortable and the hood does not get in the way at all having swung with it both up and down.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I don't wear a hoodie for golf very often as mine are a bit too thick and I prefer multiple thin layers personally. But I do have one that was bought from a golf website, the hood is a bit snugger fitting, so it doesn't really 'flap around' as you put it. And I can see a purpose if you still wanted to wear a cap for the peak, but pull the hood up as well for warmth and a wind-break. 

The point is, everything you've stated there is your preference/opinion. You think collared shirts are more practical because you can turn it up against the sun, but that's not a reason to ban the alternative. What people find comfortable or useful to wear is subjective.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn’t say the need to turn a collar up to protect the sun, the collar natural sits higher on the neck line by design of nothing else.  When comparing every polo I own for both golf, work and general casual, they all sit higher than a standard round neck tee shirt


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 1, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			I disagree.  The hood has no functional it would restrict peripheral vision, would flap in the wind and at best offer nothing more than wind protection to the neck.  Any good cold weather jumper, 1/4 zip top with a beanie is more fictional and more common on the course for that very reason.  

Joggers are too lose and generally the pockets wouldn’t retain the balls/tees/marker etc and jeans can either be too hot in warm months causing excess sweating or retain water in cold wet mornings making them unsuitable.

Polo tee’s are generally more practical as they offer wind resistance in cold windy conditions and UV protection to the neck area on sunny days helping with prevention on sun burn.

This is just logical thinking.
		
Click to expand...

I've got a couple of golf hoodies, they don't flap about or restrict my vision, or get in the way of my swing in any way.

Joggers, like ever other item of clothing arw available in different fits. I generally buy more fitted joggers. The one's I'm currently wearing are designed for winter, so are warmer, fairly wind and water resistant. They also have zipped pockets.
I've never had anything fall out of my pockets when wearing joggers. 

Are polo's really any more wind resistant than a normal t shirt? Can't say I've ever noticed. If it's sunny enough to need UV protection then I'll already be covered in factor 50 so not an issue.

Jeans thses days are available in any cut or fitting you want. They are available in stretchy lightweight denim. I buy jeans in the same fitting as chinos. They both feel exactly the same to wear.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 1, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			I wouldn’t say the need to turn a collar up to protect the sun, the collar natural sits higher on the neck line by design of nothing else.  When comparing every polo I own for both golf, work and general casual, they all sit higher than a standard round neck tee shirt
		
Click to expand...

So you get one and half extra centimetres of sun protection? I feel like you're clutching at straws somewhat, ha.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2021)

I have an Adidas golf hoodie

It’s warm , hood doesn’t affect the swing at all , it doesn’t flap about , this weekend I wore the hood when it was windy and nippy in between shots walking to the ball etc - hate wearing hats


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 1, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I've got a couple of golf hoodies, they don't flap about or restrict my vision, or get in the way of my swing in any way.

Joggers, like ever other item of clothing arw available in different fits. I generally buy more fitted joggers. The one's I'm currently wearing are designed for winter, so are warmer, fairly wind and water resistant. They also have zipped pockets.
I've never had anything fall out of my pockets when wearing joggers. 

Are polo's really any more wind resistant than a normal t shirt? Can't say I've ever noticed. If it's sunny enough to need UV protection then I'll already be covered in factor 50 so not an issue.

Jeans thses days are available in any cut or fitting you want. They are available in stretchy lightweight denim. I buy jeans in the same fitting as chinos. They both feel exactly the same to wear.
		
Click to expand...

I would get more wind resistance due to the extra layer from the collar yes, and if we are going to be really pedantic the collar is folded so two layers.

Re the zipped pockets in joggers, these are practical, my joggers that I’m currently wearing however do not have zipped pockets.  Proof that generalising a type of clothing doesn’t work.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			So you get one and half extra centimetres of sun protection? I feel like you're clutching at straws somewhat, ha.
		
Click to expand...

Depends how bad you get sun burn at your course doesn’t it. Personally I also feel that a polo is smarter than a standard round neck tee shirt but again this is open to perception and manipulation if you’re in that mood. 

Is a new round neck plain tee smarter that a faded out of shape polo with egg stains … yes.

Is a new plain polo smarter than new plain tee of same brand, colour and quality, in my opinion yes.  

But as proven on many occasions some people on this forum don’t care for others opinions if they do not match their own.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 1, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			And I bet they did less damage to the course than many seniors who wear the "correct" attire.
		
Click to expand...

And you call out Tashy for blaming the Youth of today for the plague..

What you wear has no relevance to whether you damage the course or not.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 1, 2021)

Imurg said:



			And you call out Tashy for blaming the Youth of today for the plague..

What you wear has no relevance to whether you damage the course or not.
		
Click to expand...

I know. I was just evening up the baseless sweeping generalisations 👍.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 1, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			Depends how bad you get sun burn at your course doesn’t it. Personally I also feel that a polo is smarter than a standard round neck tee shirt but again this is open to perception and manipulation if you’re in that mood.

Is a new round neck plain tee smarter that a faded out of shape polo with egg stains … yes.

Is a new plain polo smarter than new plain tee of same brand, colour and quality, in my opinion yes. 

*But as proven on many occasions some people on this forum don’t care for others opinions if they do not match their own.*

Click to expand...

On the contrary, that being your opinion is fine, and you will always be free to wear those clothes for golf. But in denying others to wear a hoodie or jeans then you'd be denying _their _opinion on what they want to wear for golf wouldn't you?


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			On the contrary, that being your opinion is fine, and you will always be free to wear those clothes for golf. But in denying others to wear a hoodie or jeans then you'd be denying _their _opinion on what they want to wear for golf wouldn't you?
		
Click to expand...

I thought the thread was asking for peoples opinion? I don’t see a hoody as practical for golf from a personal view and I gave reasons as to why, the same way I did for jeans.  Both I saw as valid cases.

The thread title is “ are you a fan of Hatton’s hoodie, yes or no? “ no for the reasons I outlined based on it being worn to play, but I’d wear it casually away from the course.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 1, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			I thought the thread was asking for peoples opinion? I don’t see a hoody as practical for golf from a personal view and I gave reasons as to why, the same way I did for jeans.  Both I saw as valid cases.

The thread title is “ are you a fan of Hatton’s hoodie, yes or no? “ no for the reasons I outlined based on it being worn to play, but I’d wear it casually away from the course.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point, apologies, others in the past have used their perceived impracticality of the item as a justification to ban others from wearing them, and I get wrapped in the debate. But I realise you weren't saying that now so sorry. 😄


----------



## Neilds (Nov 1, 2021)

Can we change the title of this thread - not sure if it can be considered a quick poll if people are still getting all shook up about hoodies over a year later!


----------



## JamesR (Nov 1, 2021)

The fashion guru himself, @MikeH, is a fan of the hoodie, so I can't see how any of us could be against them


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 1, 2021)

More importantly how’s the fit compared with say ping or Nike.  I’ve only got climacool polo’s from Adidas and fancy a new casual hoody for the winter. May as well support Hatton as he’s given us something to argue about


----------



## Crow (Nov 1, 2021)

What are joggers?


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 1, 2021)

Crow said:



			What are joggers?
		
Click to expand...

Tracksuit bottoms for the older members, or jogging bottoms.  We’re in a time where we make everything shorter IE hoodie instead of hooded sweat shirt


----------



## HeftyHacker (Nov 1, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			More importantly how’s the fit compared with say ping or Nike.  I’ve only got climacool polo’s from Adidas and fancy a new casual hoody for the winter. May as well support Hatton as he’s given us something to argue about
		
Click to expand...

I've got the cold rdy one and its great for playing in to be fair. Its a little looser on the shoulder and tighter through the forearms so doesn't get in the way or restrict your swing in any way really.

I do wish it was slightly more fitted through the body but that's personal preference and tbh I'm probably kidding myself that it would look better 😂.

I


----------



## sunshine (Nov 3, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I'm not sure why we shouldn't be allowed to play in sports joggers, or a sports t-shirt (exactly the same materials as a golf one these days). Maybe in another ten years we'll get there.
		
Click to expand...

Seems like Finau, Jay Day and others already are?


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 3, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Seems like Finau, Jay Day and others already are?
		
Click to expand...

They're not far off it, but try that at your local member's club and I'm not sure they'd be happy.   As it stands we'd have to ensure we bought 'golf joggers' to the tune of 60 odd quid, rather than just wearing Lonsdales from Sports Direct that cost you 15 but look pretty much the same.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 3, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			They're not far off it, but try that at your local member's club and I'm not sure they'd be happy.   As it stands we'd have to ensure we bought 'golf joggers' to the tune of 60 odd quid, rather than just wearing Lonsdales from Sports Direct that cost you 15 but look pretty much the same. 

Click to expand...

A good point, I remember I was joining a club at the time that Tiger was wearing the collarless shirts and and clearly remember being advised that these would not be allowed on the course even if Tiger was the one wearing it.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Nov 3, 2021)

I've worn my trackies down at my club before and no one batted an eyelid. They are plain black with just a small logo on though so not a million miles away from just a plain black pair of fitted trousers.

I don't know anything about the history of golf attire but it feels to me like even polos were likely some sort of rebellion to the rule of wearing a collared top on course. 

Fashions change. I'd just draw the line at looking smart tbh. Ie no t shirts with massive logos or ripped jeans.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 3, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			I've worn my trackies down at my club before and no one batted an eyelid. They are plain black with just a small logo on though so not a million miles away from just a plain black pair of fitted trousers.
		
Click to expand...

More likely to get away with it in winter as you could pretend they were waterproof ones... I wouldn't want to risk it though, I'd have to take a spare pair of trousers in the car in case they tell me to get changed. And if I'm bringing them I might as well just wear them.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Nov 3, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			More likely to get away with it in winter as you could pretend they were waterproof ones... I wouldn't want to risk it though, I'd have to take a spare pair of trousers in the car in case they tell me to get changed. And if I'm bringing them I might as well just wear them. 

Click to expand...

Yeah to be clear I've never worn them on a Saturday competition or anything. Just on evening rounds or late Sunday afternoons etc.

I'm not convinced anyone would be overly bothered if I did but it only takes one person to say something.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2021)

JamesR said:



*The fashion guru himself,* @MikeH, is a fan of the hoodie, so I can't see how any of us could be against them
		
Click to expand...

I'll have a half off whatever you're on James, not sure I could handle a pint.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2021)

Crow said:



			What are joggers?
		
Click to expand...

People who don't move quickly enough to be called runners.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 3, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'll have a half off whatever you're on James, not sure I could handle a pint. 

Click to expand...

Auchentoshan with night nurse has been my cocktail of choice this week


----------



## BrianM (Nov 3, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Auchentoshan with night nurse has been my cocktail of choice this week
		
Click to expand...

Good choice of dram James 🥃😀


----------

